# Fantapronostici Euro 2016



## Superdinho80 (4 Giugno 2016)

Io e [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] avevamo pensato di organizzare questo gioco riguardante gli europei di calcio 2016 che cominceranno il 10 giugno e si svolgeranno in Francia.
Va pronosticato il risultato esatto di ogni partita, in caso di pronostico indovinato si guadagnano 3 punti, nel caso si riesca ad indovinare solo il risultato (1X2) ma non il risultato esatto si guadagna 1 punto.

Chi partecipa?


[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]
[MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION]
[MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION]
[MENTION=178]Jino[/MENTION]
[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]
[MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION]
[MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]
[MENTION=180]Hammer[/MENTION]
[MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION]
[MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION]
[MENTION=1029]Gas[/MENTION]
[MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION]
[MENTION=924]Denni90[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=1425]Louis Gara[/MENTION]
[MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION]
[MENTION=73]Butcher[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=1250]Sherlocked[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=1548]malos[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=227]Snake[/MENTION]
[MENTION=262]ed.vedder77[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=424]7AlePato7[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION]
[MENTION=276]Freddy Manson[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=60]BB7[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=10]The P[/MENTION]
[MENTION=102]Dexter[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=434]vota DC[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=207]Z A Z A'[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=1069]666psycho[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=391]DMZtheRockBear[/MENTION]
[MENTION=145]Now i'm here[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=221]pennyhill[/MENTION]
[MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION]
[MENTION=25]Andrea89[/MENTION]
[MENTION=226]robs91[/MENTION]
[MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=121]Serginho[/MENTION]
[MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION]
[MENTION=209]Roten1896[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=160]Tobi[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=78]Albijol[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=89]folletto[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=171]Marilson[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=95]de sica[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=1567]mr.wolf[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=1065]Heaven[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=1063]28Maggio2003[/MENTION]
[MENTION=1282]Theochedeo[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=229]Toby rosso nero[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=168]AntaniPioco[/MENTION]
[MENTION=133]Magnus_Marcus[/MENTION]
[MENTION=1445]diavolo[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=199]Nicco[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=340]Stanis La Rochelle[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=54]DannySa[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=152]Gekyn[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=2284]kolao95[/MENTION]
‎[MENTION=182]diavoloINme[/MENTION]
[MENTION=1822]BossKilla7[/MENTION]
[MENTION=36]er piscio de gatto[/MENTION]
[MENTION=1464]MissRossonera[/MENTION]
[MENTION=186]hiei87[/MENTION]
[MENTION=901]Tahva[/MENTION]
[MENTION=2390]Sand[/MENTION]
[MENTION=222]Underhill84[/MENTION]
[MENTION=991]beleno[/MENTION]
[MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION]
[MENTION=1688]Chrissonero[/MENTION]
[MENTION=2222]‎danyaj87[/MENTION]
[MENTION=138]Liuke[/MENTION]
[MENTION=2281]Milan7champions[/MENTION]
[MENTION=256]smallball[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=1400]Fedeshi[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=1279]Tic[/MENTION]
[MENTION=2419]dhorasoosarebbetitolare[/MENTION]


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Giugno 2016)

Mamma mia quanti! ahahahaahah


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Giugno 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Mamma mia quanti! ahahahaahah



e ne avrò dimenticato qualcuno


----------



## Milan7champions (4 Giugno 2016)

Bella idea, io partecipo


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Giugno 2016)

Ci sono


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (4 Giugno 2016)

Presente


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Giugno 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Bella idea, io partecipo



grazie, modestamente l'idea è stata tutta mia, fabry è gia tanto se lo abbiamo qui che ho dovuto trascinarlo con la forza


----------



## juventino (4 Giugno 2016)

Ci sto.


----------



## BB7 (4 Giugno 2016)

Ci sono


----------



## DannySa (4 Giugno 2016)

Ci sono


----------



## kolao95 (4 Giugno 2016)

Ci sono anch'io!


----------



## hiei87 (4 Giugno 2016)

Ci sto!


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Giugno 2016)

Ci sono!


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Giugno 2016)

Eccomi ci sono .


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (4 Giugno 2016)

Grazie per la "mention", spero di riuscire a seguire tutti i match, sono davvero impegnato in questo periodo.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (4 Giugno 2016)

Presente


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Giugno 2016)

comunque non iscrivetevi in troppi che senò è più difficile vincere per me, meno siamo più è facile che vinco


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Giugno 2016)

io vorrei partecipare


----------



## DannySa (4 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> comunque non iscrivetevi in troppi che senò è più difficile vincere per me, meno siamo più è facile che vinco



Anche perché se non ho capito male tu [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] dovrai sganciare di tasca tua il primo premio (oltre al secondo e al terzo).


----------



## diavolo (4 Giugno 2016)

Ci sono


----------



## Marilson (4 Giugno 2016)

come funziona nel dettaglio?


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Anche perché se non ho capito male tu [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] dovrai sganciare di tasca tua il primo premio (oltre al secondo e al terzo).



il primo classificato vince la casa di [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION], gli altri due riceveranno un premio a sorpresa 
ovviamente dovete pagare l'iscrizione di 50 euro a testa per partecipare


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Giugno 2016)

Marilson ha scritto:


> come funziona nel dettaglio?



devi scrivere il risultato esatto delle partite che io aggiornerò in questo topic, poi verranno calcolati punteggi e verrà stilata la classifica dopo ogni turno, nel primo post c'è spiegato come funziona il calcolo, se volete possiamo cambiare qualcosina, magari per farla più divertente inseriamo anche il primo marcatore se siete d'accordo


----------



## DannySa (4 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> il primo classificato vince la casa di [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION], gli altri due riceveranno un premio a sorpresa
> ovviamente dovete pagare l'iscrizione di 50 euro a testa per partecipare



Azz, arrivare tra i primi 3 non conviene granché.

Ps: l'ultimo classificato vince la maglia tarocca di Poli.


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Azz, arrivare tra i primi 3 non conviene granché.
> 
> Ps: l'ultimo classificato vince la maglia tarocca di Poli.



autografata dal marocchino che l'ha venduta


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (4 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Azz, arrivare tra i primi 3 non conviene granché.
> 
> Ps: l'ultimo classificato vince la maglia tarocca di Poli.



Visti gli organizzatori del gioco, vedo piu' probabile la maglia di CR7 come premio di consolazione, giusto [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]?


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Giugno 2016)

anche io voglio provare, ci sto.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (4 Giugno 2016)

Ci sto! Ma propongo almeno una targhetta personalizzata per il vincitore


----------



## Liuke (4 Giugno 2016)

Ci sto sperando fi riuscire a seguirlo


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Giugno 2016)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Visti gli organizzatori del gioco, vedo piu' probabile la maglia di CR7 come premio di consolazione, giusto [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]?



se partecipassero anche [MENTION=227]Snake[/MENTION] e [MENTION=1740]Torros[/MENTION] sarebbero indubbiamente felicissimi di questo regalo


----------



## MissRossonera (4 Giugno 2016)

Ma se sparo un po' a caso vale uguale? XD Perché essendo sotto esami non so che riuscirò a vedere di questi Europei.


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Giugno 2016)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Ma se sparo un po' a caso vale uguale? XD Perché essendo sotto esami non so che riuscirò a vedere di questi Europei.



vuoi copiare il mio stesso metodo?


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Giugno 2016)

Facciamo la lista fino ad adesso..

*Iscritti *

*Io*
[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]
[MENTION=2281]Milan7champions[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=1063]28Maggio2003[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=60]BB7[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=54]DannySa[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=2284]kolao95[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=186]hiei87[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=2419]dhorasoosarebbetitolare[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=1445]diavolo[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=171]Marilson[/MENTION] ? 
[MENTION=145]Now i'm here[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=133]Magnus_Marcus[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=138]Liuke[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=1464]MissRossonera[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=276]Freddy Manson[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=1279]Tic[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=1065]Heaven[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=226]robs91[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=1069]666psycho[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=256]smallball[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=199]Nicco[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=73]Butcher[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=2052]danykz[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION]


----------



## Freddy Manson (4 Giugno 2016)

Ci sono anch'io


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Giugno 2016)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Ci sono anch'io



Inserito 

Per chiunque si voglia iscrivere c'è tempo fino al sette giugno che le partite devono essere inserite almeno 3 giorni prima dell'inizio della competizione


----------



## Tic (5 Giugno 2016)

Ue belli grazie per la menzione, ci sono


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Giugno 2016)

Tic ha scritto:


> Ue belli grazie per la menzione, ci sono



perfetto 

per adesso siamo 23 considerando anche me e fabry


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Giugno 2016)

I'm in!


----------



## Heaven (5 Giugno 2016)

Ci sono


----------



## robs91 (5 Giugno 2016)

Ci sono.


----------



## 666psycho (5 Giugno 2016)

dico SI!


----------



## smallball (5 Giugno 2016)

ottima idea,ci sto


----------



## Milo (5 Giugno 2016)

Ok


----------



## Nicco (5 Giugno 2016)

Bella Idea, grandi! Però non ce la farò a star dietro agli europei causa tesi e tempi stretti, insomma un sacco di cose da fare.
In bocca al lupo a tutti.


----------



## davoreb (5 Giugno 2016)

Io ci sono


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Giugno 2016)

Io pure.


----------



## Butcher (5 Giugno 2016)

Se mi ricordo, perché no!


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Giugno 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Se mi ricordo, perché no!



ti menzionerò in tutti i modi possibili, non puoi dimenticarlo


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Giugno 2016)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Bella Idea, grandi! Però non ce la farò a star dietro agli europei causa tesi e tempi stretti, insomma un sacco di cose da fare.
> In bocca al lupo a tutti.



intanto ti aggiungo


----------



## DannySa (5 Giugno 2016)

Si sanno i premi? 
Non vorrei che Superdì mettesse a disposizione premi di questo tipo o simili:







Fa il serio


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Si sanno i premi?
> Non vorrei che Superdì mettesse a disposizione premi di questo tipo o simili:
> 
> 
> ...



non anticipare i premi, senò poi la gente vede e pensa qua devo partecipare per forza, c'è in palio questo giocone 
li svelerò io insieme a quello scansafatiche di [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] a iscrizioni completate


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non anticipare i premi, senò poi la gente vede e pensa qua devo partecipare per forza, c'è in palio questo giocone
> li svelerò io insieme a quello scansafatiche di [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] a iscrizioni completate



Dopo che hai messo in palio la mia casa dovrei denunciarti


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Giugno 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Dopo che hai messo in palio la mia casa dovrei denunciarti



ah perchè te ne sei accorto?  
tranquillo tanto la vincerò io, poi se vuoi te la restituisco


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ah perchè te ne sei accorto?
> tranquillo tanto la vincerò io, poi se vuoi te la restituisco



Allora perfetto...cmq come ti ho detto ieri, devi trovare anche un altro disposto ad aiutare perchè come vedi ci sono poco!


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Giugno 2016)

Io no, mi spiace


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Giugno 2016)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Io no, mi spiace



che peccato


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Giugno 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Allora perfetto...cmq come ti ho detto ieri, devi trovare anche un altro disposto ad aiutare perchè come vedi ci sono poco!



si ho visto, anche perchè già siamo tanti..ma per le regole lascio quelle o la metto la roba del primo marcatore?


----------



## danykz (5 Giugno 2016)

danykz presente


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Giugno 2016)

Raga grazie per la menzione ma so già che seguirò gli Europei a singhiozzo quindi cedo il posto a gente più sul pezzo! In bocca al lupo a tutti!


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Raga grazie per la menzione ma so già che seguirò gli Europei a singhiozzo quindi cedo il posto a gente più sul pezzo! In bocca al lupo a tutti!



quindi non ti aggiungo? io per il momento aggiungo tutti poi se vedo che non postate pronostici al primo turno vi cancello


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Si sanno i premi?
> Non vorrei che Superdì mettesse a disposizione premi di questo tipo o simili:
> 
> 
> ...



ahahahaha  .


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Giugno 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> ahahahaha  .



hai visto [MENTION=54]DannySa[/MENTION] abbiamo trovato a chi interessa questo premio


----------



## DannySa (6 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> hai visto [MENTION=54]DannySa[/MENTION] abbiamo trovato a chi interessa questo premio



Eh lo so hai ragione, fortuna che il gioco lo hai veramente e lo hai pure finito, non dovrebbe essere un problema per te mettere a disposizione quel gioco come premio.

Ps: lui ha già il 2, state tranquilli.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Eh lo so hai ragione, fortuna che il gioco lo hai veramente e lo hai pure finito, non dovrebbe essere un problema per te mettere a disposizione quel gioco come premio.
> 
> Ps: lui ha già il 2, state tranquilli.



sarei felicissimo che tu arrivassi a vincerlo, devi provare l'ebrezza di giocarci con questo capolavoro, spero nel tuo arrivo al secondo posto solo per quello, oltre al danno la beffa


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> quindi non ti aggiungo? io per il momento aggiungo tutti poi se vedo che non postate pronostici al primo turno vi cancello



ok!


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Giugno 2016)

ma quando è che si può iniziare a mettere i pronostici ? fate gara per gara o aprite un topic unico ?


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Giugno 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma quando è che si può iniziare a mettere i pronostici ? fate gara per gara o aprite un topic unico ?



metto tutte le gare del primo turno, poi tutte quelle del secondo e cosi via...poi a fine di ogni giornata si calcolano i punteggi


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Giugno 2016)

per le iscrizioni c'è tempo fino a domani sera, poi inizierò a mettere la prima giornata


----------



## DannySa (6 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> sarei felicissimo che tu arrivassi a vincerlo, devi provare l'ebrezza di giocarci con questo capolavoro, spero nel tuo arrivo al secondo posto solo per quello, oltre al danno la beffa



Ricordati che siamo tutti milanisti qui, ergo non arriviamo nemmeno sesti.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ricordati che siamo tutti milanisti qui, ergo non arriviamo nemmeno sesti.



allora niente premi


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Giugno 2016)

se in premio c'è la fidanzata di Iturbe il mio impegno salirà vertiginosamente.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> se in premio c'è la fidanzata di Iturbe il mio impegno salirà vertiginosamente.



chiediamolo a [MENTION=1615]tifosa asRoma[/MENTION] che a quanto pare la conosce


----------



## DannySa (6 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> chiediamolo a [MENTION=1615]tifosa asRoma[/MENTION] che a quanto pare la conosce



Certamenti [cit.]


----------



## tifosa asRoma (6 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> chiediamolo a [MENTION=1615]tifosa asRoma[/MENTION] che a quanto pare la conosce



Mi avete scoperto sono io ,lo ammetto.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Giugno 2016)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Mi avete scoperto sono io ,lo ammetto.



allora voglio che partecipi


----------



## 666psycho (7 Giugno 2016)

quando si può cominciare a dare i pronostici??


----------



## DannySa (7 Giugno 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> quando si può cominciare a dare i pronostici??



Quando chiudono le borse, dopo le 17.30.


----------



## The Ripper (7 Giugno 2016)

presentee


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Giugno 2016)

Ragazzi non so se me la sento di continuare, [MENTION=1615]tifosa asRoma[/MENTION] non è che ha rifiutato solo il mio invito ma non mi ha cacato nemmeno di striscio, sono triste


----------



## 666psycho (7 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Quando chiudono le borse, dopo le 17.30.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Giugno 2016)

[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] svuota gli mp


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] svuota gli mp



fatto!


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Quando chiudono le borse, dopo le 17.30.



E dopo i ballottaggi. Bisogna rispettare il silenzio elettorale.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Giugno 2016)

*Ricapitoliamo gli iscritti
*
Io [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] [MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION] [MENTION=1063]28Maggio2003[/MENTION] [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION] [MENTION=60]BB7[/MENTION] [MENTION=54]DannySa[/MENTION] [MENTION=2284]kolao95[/MENTION] [MENTION=186]hiei87[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION] [MENTION=2419]dhorasoosarebbetitolare[/MENTION] [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=1445]diavolo[/MENTION] [MENTION=171]Marilson[/MENTION] [MENTION=145]Now i'm here[/MENTION] [MENTION=133]Magnus_Marcus[/MENTION] [MENTION=138]Liuke[/MENTION] [MENTION=1464]MissRossonera[/MENTION] [MENTION=276]Freddy Manson[/MENTION] [MENTION=1279]Tic[/MENTION] [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] [MENTION=1065]Heaven[/MENTION] [MENTION=226]robs91[/MENTION] [MENTION=1069]666psycho[/MENTION] [MENTION=256]smallball[/MENTION] [MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION] [MENTION=199]Nicco[/MENTION] [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION] [MENTION=73]Butcher[/MENTION] [MENTION=2052]danykz[/MENTION] [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION] [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION] 

Stasera verrà postata la prima giornata e potrete iniziare a dare i pronostici relativi per quella giornata li, per chiunque si voglia ancora iscrivere che lo faccia oggi stesso, poi non ci sarà più tempo


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Giugno 2016)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Mi avete scoperto sono io ,lo ammetto.



Fosse vero, verrei a nuoto fin dove abiti


----------



## smallball (7 Giugno 2016)

grazie [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Fosse vero, verrei a nuoto fin dove abiti



poi arriveresti troppo stanco, io la raggiungerei in macchina, è più comodo


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Giugno 2016)

smallball ha scritto:


> grazie [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]



grazie a voi che partecipate


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> *Ricapitoliamo gli iscritti
> *
> Io [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] [MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION] [MENTION=1063]28Maggio2003[/MENTION] [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION] [MENTION=60]BB7[/MENTION] [MENTION=54]DannySa[/MENTION] [MENTION=2284]kolao95[/MENTION] [MENTION=186]hiei87[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION] [MENTION=2419]dhorasoosarebbetitolare[/MENTION] [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=1445]diavolo[/MENTION] [MENTION=171]Marilson[/MENTION] [MENTION=145]Now i'm here[/MENTION] [MENTION=133]Magnus_Marcus[/MENTION] [MENTION=138]Liuke[/MENTION] [MENTION=1464]MissRossonera[/MENTION] [MENTION=276]Freddy Manson[/MENTION]  [MENTION=1279]Tic[/MENTION] [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] [MENTION=1065]Heaven[/MENTION] [MENTION=226]robs91[/MENTION] [MENTION=1069]666psycho[/MENTION] [MENTION=256]smallball[/MENTION] [MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION] [MENTION=199]Nicco[/MENTION] [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION] [MENTION=73]Butcher[/MENTION] [MENTION=2052]danykz[/MENTION] [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION] [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION]
> 
> Stasera verrà postata la prima giornata e potrete iniziare a dare i pronostici relativi per quella giornata li, per chiunque si voglia ancora iscrivere che lo faccia oggi stesso, poi non ci sarà più tempo



Perfetto!


----------



## DannySa (7 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E dopo i ballottaggi. Bisogna rispettare il silenzio elettorale.



Ok sì bene tutto, sperando che [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] non si inventi malori dell'ultima ora per allungare il brodo di un altro giorno..


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> *Ricapitoliamo gli iscritti
> *
> Io [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] [MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION] [MENTION=1063]28Maggio2003[/MENTION] [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION] [MENTION=60]BB7[/MENTION] [MENTION=54]DannySa[/MENTION] [MENTION=2284]kolao95[/MENTION] [MENTION=186]hiei87[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION] [MENTION=2419]dhorasoosarebbetitolare[/MENTION] [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=1445]diavolo[/MENTION] [MENTION=171]Marilson[/MENTION] [MENTION=145]Now i'm here[/MENTION] [MENTION=133]Magnus_Marcus[/MENTION] [MENTION=138]Liuke[/MENTION] [MENTION=1464]MissRossonera[/MENTION] [MENTION=276]Freddy Manson[/MENTION] [MENTION=1279]Tic[/MENTION] [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] [MENTION=1065]Heaven[/MENTION] [MENTION=226]robs91[/MENTION] [MENTION=1069]666psycho[/MENTION] [MENTION=256]smallball[/MENTION] [MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION] [MENTION=199]Nicco[/MENTION] [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION] [MENTION=73]Butcher[/MENTION] [MENTION=2052]danykz[/MENTION] [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION] [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION]
> 
> Stasera verrà postata la prima giornata e potrete iniziare a dare i pronostici relativi per quella giornata li, per chiunque si voglia ancora iscrivere che lo faccia oggi stesso, poi non ci sarà più tempo



Ma uno i pronostici può darli anche 1 min. prima che inizi la partita no ?


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma uno i pronostici può darli anche 1 min. prima che inizi la partita no ?



anche un secondo prima purchè sia prima e non dopo, tenete conto che la prima giornata va dal 10 al 14 e già il 15 parte la seconda giornata, quindi avete di tempo fino al 10 alle ore 21.00 per pronosticare tutti i risultati


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> anche un secondo prima purchè sia prima e non dopo, tenete conto che la prima giornata va dal 10 al 14 e già il 15 parte la seconda giornata, quindi avete di tempo fino al 10 alle ore 21.00 per pronosticare tutti i risultati



Ah non si va giorno per giorno ?


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ah non si va giorno per giorno ?



giorno per giorno sarebbe troppo un casino, io avevo pensato di dividere a giornate, la prima fase ci sono tre giornate con 12 partite in ogni giornata, poi ci sono ottavi quarti semifinali e la finale, ma se volete proporre qualcosa di diverso per me va bene, come preferite..


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> giorno per giorno sarebbe troppo un casino, io avevo pensato di dividere a giornate, la prima fase ci sono tre giornate con 12 partite in ogni giornata, poi ci sono ottavi quarti semifinali e la finale, ma se volete proporre qualcosa di diverso per me va bene, come preferite..



No, è ok.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> No, è ok.



se facessi a partita a partita poi stare dietro tutti e vedere chi ha postato e chi no diventerebbe troppo complicato e anche fare le classifiche, cosi avremmo una classifica dopo ogni giornata, alla fine ogni turno dura 3 massimo 4 giorni, quindi non si deve aspettare tanto..


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Giugno 2016)

Ecco la prima giornata


----------



## wfiesso (7 Giugno 2016)

ok grazie, cancellate pure il mio commento sull'altro topic


----------



## mr.wolf (7 Giugno 2016)

ci sono


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Giugno 2016)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> ci sono



aggiunto 

vai qua per inserire i pronostici 

1° giornata


----------



## Sand (9 Giugno 2016)

parteciperò ma non sono bravo, grazie dell'invito


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Giugno 2016)

Sand ha scritto:


> parteciperò ma non sono bravo, grazie dell'invito



allora ti inserisco, per pronosticare vai qui, c'è tempo fino a domani prima dell'inizio della partita (ore 21)

1° giornata

invito anche a tutti quelli che non lo hanno ancora fatto ad affrettarsi 
[MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION] [MENTION=171]Marilson[/MENTION] [MENTION=1065]Heaven[/MENTION] [MENTION=1464]MissRossonera[/MENTION]


----------



## mr.wolf (9 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> aggiunto
> 
> vai qua per inserire i pronostici
> 
> 1° giornata


falli bene i conti...mi raccomando


----------



## MissRossonera (9 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> allora ti inserisco, per pronosticare vai qui, c'è tempo fino a domani prima dell'inizio della partita (ore 21)
> 
> 1° giornata
> 
> ...



Io tra poco li posto.


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Giugno 2016)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Io tra poco li posto.



perfetto


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Giugno 2016)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> falli bene i conti...mi raccomando



i tuoi li conterò con un metodo speciale


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Giugno 2016)

Sand ha scritto:


> parteciperò ma non sono bravo, grazie dell'invito



comunque sul fatto che non sei bravo vai tranquillo, tranne me non vedo grossi fenomeni in questa lista, quindi farai la tua bella figura, mentre io vincerò senza particolari problemi


----------



## mr.wolf (9 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> comunque sul fatto che non sei bravo vai tranquillo, tranne me non vedo grossi fenomeni in questa lista, quindi farai la tua bella figura, mentre io vincerò senza particolari problemi


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Giugno 2016)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


>



si la classe nel perdere, perdi con grande classe


----------



## Symon (10 Giugno 2016)

Sono ancora in tempo x partecipare?
Daii sono in zona Cesarini!!


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Giugno 2016)

Symon ha scritto:


> Sono ancora in tempo x partecipare?
> Daii sono in zona Cesarini!!



va bene dai, non posso dirti di no  
chi si vuole iscrivere ha tempo fino alle 21 di stasera poi non accetto più nessuno

degli altri mancano solo [MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION] e [MENTION=171]Marilson[/MENTION] , sbrigatevi, chi non posta la prima giornata viene eliminato automaticamente


----------



## Marilson (10 Giugno 2016)

OK ci sono, count me in


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Giugno 2016)

Marilson ha scritto:


> OK ci sono, count me in



perfetto, riposto il link per darei i pronostici

1° giornata

[MENTION=2209]Symon[/MENTION] [MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION] [MENTION=171]Marilson[/MENTION]


----------



## Marilson (10 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> perfetto, riposto il link per darei i pronostici
> 
> 1° giornata
> 
> [MENTION=2209]Symon[/MENTION] [MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION] [MENTION=171]Marilson[/MENTION]



fatto... sarebbe utile se ritaggassi tutti ogni volta ad ogni giornata, almeno ci arriva la notifica e ce lo ricordiamo!


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Giugno 2016)

Marilson ha scritto:


> fatto... sarebbe utile se ritaggassi tutti ogni volta ad ogni giornata, almeno ci arriva la notifica e ce lo ricordiamo!



ho gia fatto cosi e vi ritagghero anche per le altre giornate, non ti era arrivata prima?


----------



## Marilson (10 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ho gia fatto cosi e vi ritagghero anche per le altre giornate, non ti era arrivata prima?



me ne sono arrivate un paio.. si!


----------



## Marilson (10 Giugno 2016)

comunque sei uno sbruffone [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]. Ho anche chiesto ferie al capo per questi fantapronostici. Non ti lasceremo vincere facile


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Giugno 2016)

Marilson ha scritto:


> comunque sei uno sbruffone [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]. Ho anche chiesto ferie al capo per questi fantapronostici. Non ti lasceremo vincere facile



giocando contro i grandi campioni (cioè io ) qualcosa si impara sempre, quindi tranquillo che anche se andrà male il torneo ne uscirai molto più preparato, saranno state delle ferie ben spese, certo non dico che raggiungerai il mio livello, per quello ci vuole anche una certa predisposizione genetica


----------



## Marilson (10 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> giocando contro i grandi campioni (cioè io ) qualcosa si impara sempre, quindi tranquillo che anche se andrà male il torneo ne uscirai molto più preparato, saranno state delle ferie ben spese, certo non dico che raggiungerai il mio livello, per quello ci vuole anche una certa predisposizione genetica



prevedo una mobilitazione senza precedenti su MW con il solo obiettivo di non farti vincere


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Giugno 2016)

aggiunto anche [MENTION=2177]Willy Wonka[/MENTION]


----------



## mr.wolf (10 Giugno 2016)

Marilson ha scritto:


> prevedo una mobilitazione senza precedenti su MW con il solo obiettivo di non farti vincere


contaci fratello, Dinho prenderà solo pettinate


----------



## Symon (11 Giugno 2016)

Che rabbia!!!!
Maledetto Payet! Fino all'89esimo avevo in mano il primo posto, con risultato esatto e segno X!!!
Fuck...x ora invece sono ultimo, visto che mi pare sono l'unico ad avere giocato X....


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Giugno 2016)

Symon ha scritto:


> Che rabbia!!!!
> Maledetto Payet! Fino all'89esimo avevo in mano il primo posto, con risultato esatto e segno X!!!
> Fuck...x ora invece sono ultimo, visto che mi pare sono l'unico ad avere giocato X....



vero, eri stato l'unico a credere nel pari, che sfiga


----------



## wfiesso (11 Giugno 2016)

io [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] e [MENTION=1445]diavolo[/MENTION] siamo gli unici ad aver beccato il 2-1 
[MENTION=2209]Symon[/MENTION] hai avuto una sfiga allucinante davvero, saresti stato l'unico


----------



## davoreb (11 Giugno 2016)

X ora 2 punteggi esatti su due.


----------



## DannySa (11 Giugno 2016)

E figurati se questi segnano almeno 1 gol in 11 contro 10 per quasi tutta la partita, quei figli dei balcani degli svizzerotti.


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Giugno 2016)

se gashi faceva l'1-1, maledetto


----------



## Symon (11 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> vero, eri stato l'unico a credere nel pari, che sfiga






> @Symon hai avuto una sfiga allucinante davvero, saresti stato l'unico






La mia faccia al goal di Payet...tralaltro avevo giocato anche l'1-1 alle scommesse!


----------



## wfiesso (11 Giugno 2016)

solo [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] ha indovinato inghilterra-russia


----------



## wfiesso (11 Giugno 2016)

Symon ha scritto:


> La mia faccia al goal di Payet...tralaltro avevo giocato anche l'1-1 alle scommesse!



ti credo, roba da strapparsi i capelli, sopratutto per le scommesse


----------



## MissRossonera (11 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> solo [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] ha indovinato inghilterra-russia



Ma i gol dopo il 90' andrebbero vietati per regolamento!  Che sfiga!


----------



## wfiesso (11 Giugno 2016)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Ma il gol dopo il 90' andrebbero vietati per regolamento!  Che sfiga!


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Giugno 2016)

La seconda giornata


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Giugno 2016)

Tra 5 minuti vi regalo la classifica provvisoria dopo le partite del primo turno dei gironi A e B


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Giugno 2016)

*CLASSIFICA PROVVISORIA*

*Davoreb 7**
Wfiesso 5
666psycho 5
Milo 4
Mefisto94 4
Now I'm here	4
Superdinho	4
diavolo 4
Tic 4
Fabry_cekko	4
Heaven 4
Willy Wonka	4
Sand 3
Marilson 3
Darren 2
Nicco 2
Dannysa 2
BB7 2
Liuke 2
The ripper 2
Kolao 95 2
28maggio2003	2
Butcher 2
Dhorasoo 2
Milanforever	2
danykz 2
juventino 2
MissRossonera	2
MrPeppez 1
Interista diventi pazzo 1
Smallball 1
Dumbaghi 1
Freddy manson	1
MagnusMarcus	1
robs91 1
hiei87 1
mr.wolf 1
corvorossonero	1
Symon 1
MaggieCloun	0*


----------



## Symon (12 Giugno 2016)

uh-uh pensavo di essere ultimo...Invece noto che sono in compagnia e ho addirittura dietro un utente...
immagino si sia appena iscritto però --.-"

Intanto complimenti a Fabry cekko x l'1-1 tra inglesi e russi


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Giugno 2016)

Symon ha scritto:


> uh-uh pensavo di essere ultimo...Invece noto che sono in compagnia e ho addirittura dietro un utente...
> immagino si sia appena iscritto però --.-"
> 
> Intanto complimenti a Fabry cekko x l'1-1 tra inglesi e russi



si Maggie ha due partite in meno rispetto agli altri


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Giugno 2016)

[MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] si sta rivelando un fenomeno, vediamo se riuscirà a reggere la pressione psicologica dell'alta classifica


----------



## DannySa (12 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] si sta rivelando un fenomeno, vediamo se riuscirà a reggere la pressione psicologica dell'alta classifica



Mi sa che fa la fine dell'inter.
Vince lo spericolato Symon.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> solo [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] ha indovinato inghilterra-russia



Ahahahah


----------



## davoreb (12 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Mi sa che fa la fine dell'inter.
> Vince lo spericolato Symon.




altri 4 punti.


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Giugno 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> altri 4 punti.



hai un kulovic clamoroso


----------



## diavolo (12 Giugno 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> altri 4 punti.



Sei il tabaccaio di Buffon


----------



## DannySa (13 Giugno 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> altri 4 punti.



Ormai t'ho preso di mira 
Hai sbagliato Germania Ucraina, ahia, non me l'aspettavo da te.


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Giugno 2016)

scommetto nel fallimento di davoreb, è iniziata la sua parabola discendente


----------



## Symon (13 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Vince lo spericolato Symon.



Grazie Danny della fiducia, ma x ora sono messo maluccio...
Ma è quando il gioco si fa duro, i duri iniziano a giocare


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Giugno 2016)

*CLASSIFICA AGGIORNATA
*

*Davoreb	12
Milo	9
Fabry_cekko	9
Liuke 9
diavolo	8
mr.wolf	8
Wfiesso	7
666psycho	7
Mefisto94	7
Now I'm here 7
Superdinho	7
Tic	7
Marilson	7
Darren	7
Nicco	7
The ripper	7
Dhorasoo	7
Heaven	6
Willy Wonka	6
BB7	6
Kolao95	6
Interista diventi pazzo	6
Symon	6
Sand	5
Butcher	5
Milanforever	5
danykz	5
MissRossonera	5
Dannysa	4
28maggio2003	4
juventino	4
MrPeppez	4
Magnus Marcus	4
robs91	4
corvorossonero	4
Maggie Cloun	4
Dumbaghi	3
Freddy manson	3
hiei87	3
Smallball	2
*


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Giugno 2016)

Davoreb si conferma il fenomeno delle prime partite, mentre Milo Fabry_cekko e Liuke gli insidiano la prima posizione a soli tre lunghezze di distacco, da sottolineare il balzo impressionante in classifica di mrwolf e dello stesso Liuke e la risalita di Maggie Cloun dai bassifondi della classifica, Smallball si rivela un vero e proprio disastro


----------



## Symon (13 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Davoreb si conferma il fenomeno delle prime partite, mentre Milo Fabry_cekko e Liuke gli insidiano la prima posizione a soli tre lunghezze di distacco, da sottolineare il balzo impressionante in classifica di mrwolf e dello stesso Liuke e la risalita di Maggie Cloun dai bassifondi della classifica, Smallball si rivela un vero e proprio disastro



Dinho, sarebbe interessante (se non'è troppo sbattimento ovviamente) aggiungere qualche statistica alla classifica...del tipo quando ci sono risultati esatti indovinati aggiungerlo. Oppure quando solo clamorosi


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Giugno 2016)

Symon ha scritto:


> Dinho, sarebbe interessante (se non'è troppo sbattimento ovviamente) aggiungere qualche statistica alla classifica...del tipo quando ci sono risultati esatti indovinati aggiungerlo. Oppure quando solo clamorosi



tipo?? fammi capire meglio nel dettaglio..


----------



## Symon (13 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> tipo?? fammi capire meglio nel dettaglio..




Boh...chessò quando aggiorni la classifica, colori di un colore particolare quelli col risultato esatto, e puoi scriverlo di fianco segnalandolo con una gif, un segno...qualcosa...


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Giugno 2016)

Symon ha scritto:


> Boh...chessò quando aggiorni la classifica, colori di un colore particolare quelli col risultato esatto, e puoi scriverlo di fianco segnalandolo con una gif, un segno...qualcosa...



cioè tipo davoreb ha azzeccato tre partite per avere 12 punti, lo devo scrivere accanto? non sarebbe male come idea solo che viene un po troppo confusionario


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Giugno 2016)

Ricordo a chi non l'avesse ancora fatto di inserire i pronostici della seconda giornata, avete praticamente l'ultimo giorno di tempo, ne mancano una buona metà

La seconda giornata


[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] [MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION] [MENTION=1063]28Maggio2003[/MENTION] [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION] [MENTION=60]BB7[/MENTION] [MENTION=54]DannySa[/MENTION] [MENTION=2284]kolao95[/MENTION] [MENTION=186]hiei87[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION] [MENTION=2419]dhorasoosarebbetitolare[/MENTION] [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=1445]diavolo[/MENTION] [MENTION=171]Marilson[/MENTION] [MENTION=145]Now i'm here[/MENTION] [MENTION=133]Magnus_Marcus[/MENTION] [MENTION=138]Liuke[/MENTION] [MENTION=1464]MissRossonera[/MENTION] [MENTION=276]Freddy Manson[/MENTION] [MENTION=1279]Tic[/MENTION] [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] [MENTION=1065]Heaven[/MENTION] [MENTION=226]robs91[/MENTION] [MENTION=1069]666psycho[/MENTION] [MENTION=256]smallball[/MENTION] [MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION] [MENTION=199]Nicco[/MENTION] [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION] [MENTION=73]Butcher[/MENTION] [MENTION=2052]danykz[/MENTION] [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION] [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION] [MENTION=1706]wfiesso[/MENTION] [MENTION=1567]mr.wolf[/MENTION] [MENTION=2390]Sand[/MENTION] [MENTION=2209]Symon[/MENTION] [MENTION=2177]Willy Wonka[/MENTION]


----------



## Marilson (14 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Ricordo a chi non l'avesse ancora fatto di inserire i pronostici della seconda giornata, avete praticamente l'ultimo giorno di tempo, ne mancano una buona metà
> 
> La seconda giornata
> 
> ...



io l'ho messa!


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Ricordo a chi non l'avesse ancora fatto di inserire i pronostici della seconda giornata, avete praticamente l'ultimo giorno di tempo, ne mancano una buona metà
> 
> La seconda giornata
> 
> ...



Senti piuttosto non è che hai sbagliato con la classifica e io sto tipo a 17 ?


----------



## wfiesso (14 Giugno 2016)

Io aspetto proprio domani x avere visione di più squadre possibile


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Senti piuttosto non è che hai sbagliato con la classifica e io sto tipo a 17 ?



la classifica è aggiornata fino a ieri, credo sia giusta, dopo le partite di domani metto quella finale del primo turno


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo B) Russia - Slovacchia 1-0
(Gruppo A) Romania – Svizzera 1-1
(Gruppo A) Francia - Albania 3-0
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Galles 2-0
(Gruppo C) Ucraina - Irlanda del Nord 2-1
(Gruppo C) Germania - Polonia 2-1
(Gruppo E) Italia - Svezia 2-1
(Gruppo D) Repubblica Ceca - Croazia 0-1
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Turchia 3-1
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Irlanda 2-1
(Gruppo F) Islanda - Ungheria 0-1
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Austria 2-0


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Io aspetto proprio domani x avere visione di più squadre possibile



si..perfetto, io ho menzionato tutti per ricordarlo


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Giugno 2016)

Marilson ha scritto:


> io l'ho messa!



si lo so, ho semplicemente menzionato tutti perchè non ho controllato chi ha li ha postati e chi no


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> (Gruppo B) Russia - Slovacchia 1-0
> (Gruppo A) Romania – Svizzera 1-1
> (Gruppo A) Francia - Albania 3-0
> (Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Galles 2-0
> ...



devi postarli qui 

La seconda giornata


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> devi postarli qui
> 
> La seconda giornata



Mi sono accorto solo adesso che ci sono due topic. 

Infatti oggi volevo controllare i risultati che avevo messo ma non li trovavo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Ricordo a chi non l'avesse ancora fatto di inserire i pronostici della seconda giornata, avete praticamente l'ultimo giorno di tempo, ne mancano una buona metà
> 
> La seconda giornata
> 
> ...



A me sembrava di averla postata..


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Giugno 2016)

In ogni caso la ripubblico copio e incollo il pronostico vecchio

(Gruppo B) Russia - Slovacchia 2-0
(Gruppo A) Romania – Svizzera 0-1
(Gruppo A) Francia - Albania 3-0
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Galles 1-1
(Gruppo C) Ucraina - Irlanda del Nord 2-1 
(Gruppo C) Germania - Polonia 3-1
(Gruppo E) Italia - Svezia 1-1
(Gruppo D) Repubblica Ceca - Croazia 1-3 
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Turchia 2-0
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Irlanda 2-1
(Gruppo F) Islanda - Ungheria 0-2
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Austria 2-2


----------



## wfiesso (14 Giugno 2016)

Cacchio le partite di eri mi.hanno fatto uscire dalla zona Europa


----------



## wfiesso (14 Giugno 2016)

Solo le Vittore di Austria e Portogallo per 2-0 possono farmi risalire.... beh alaba e cr7 datevi da fare su :/


----------



## Symon (14 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> cioè tipo davoreb ha azzeccato tre partite per avere 12 punti, lo devo scrivere accanto? non sarebbe male come idea solo che viene un po troppo confusionario



Potresti metterli in rilievo solo quando l'aggiorni.
La volta dopo li levi, e metti eventualmente il risultato esatto più recente...

Del tipo...Davoreb 12 pts - *2-0 Ita-Bel*


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> A me sembrava di averla postata..



tranquilli ragazzi, ho taggato tutti anche quelli che hanno postato


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Giugno 2016)

Symon ha scritto:


> Potresti metterli in rilievo solo quando l'aggiorni.
> La volta dopo li levi, e metti eventualmente il risultato esatto più recente...
> 
> Del tipo...Davoreb 12 pts - *2-0 Ita-Bel*



posso fare invece tipo una statistica a parte, un elenco con ogni utente e le partite indovinate fino ad ora


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Giugno 2016)

mancano tipo 14 persone (me compreso) che devono dare i pronostici, chi non posta questa giornata lo elimino


----------



## MissRossonera (14 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> mancano tipo 14 persone (me compreso) che devono dare i pronostici, chi non posta questa giornata lo elimino



Io posto stasera!


----------



## wfiesso (14 Giugno 2016)

faccio in tempo a postare stasera?


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> faccio in tempo a postare stasera?





MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Io posto stasera!



perfetto ragazzi 

era solo per ricordarvi, il tempo che avete è sempre lo stesso, cioè fino a domani ore 15


----------



## wfiesso (14 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> perfetto ragazzi
> 
> era solo per ricordarvi, il tempo che avete è sempre lo stesso, cioè fino a domani ore 15



ok grazie, volevo prima vedere in che condizioni si presentano quelle dell'ultimo gruppo


----------



## Symon (14 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> posso fare invece tipo una statistica a parte, un elenco con ogni utente e le partite indovinate fino ad ora



Si anche


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo B) Russia - Slovacchia 1-0
(Gruppo A) Romania – Svizzera 1-1
(Gruppo A) Francia - Albania 2-1
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Galles 1-2
(Gruppo C) Ucraina - Irlanda del Nord 0-0
(Gruppo C) Germania - Polonia 2-1
(Gruppo E) Italia - Svezia 1-1
(Gruppo D) Repubblica Ceca - Croazia 1-1
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Turchia 1-0
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Irlanda 3-1
(Gruppo F) Islanda - Ungheria 0-0
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Austria 2-0


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Giugno 2016)

Symon ha scritto:


> Si anche



ora vi faccio questa allora, tra un po la pubblico


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Giugno 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> (Gruppo B) Russia - Slovacchia 1-0
> (Gruppo A) Romania – Svizzera 1-1
> (Gruppo A) Francia - Albania 2-1
> (Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Galles 1-2
> ...



non qui fabry, nell'altro topic

La seconda giornata


----------



## Freddy Manson (14 Giugno 2016)

Io a soli 3 punti 

Meno male che non sono uno scommettitore.


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Giugno 2016)

*PRONOSTICI INDOVINATI*

*Davoreb: 4 *(Francia-Romania 2-1, Albania-Svizzera 0-1, Polonia-Irlanda del Nord 2-1; Irlanda Svezia 1-1)
*Milo: 3* (Albania-Svizzera 0-1; Germania-Ucraina 2-0; Spagna-Rep.Ceca 1-0)
*Liuke: 3* (Turchia-Croazia 0-1; Germania-Ucraina 2-0; Spagna-Rep.Ceca 1-0)
*Fabry_Cekko: 3* (Inghilterra-Russia 1-1; Turchia-Croazia 0-1; Spagna-Rep.Ceca 1-0)
*Diavolo: 2* (Francia-Romania 2-1; Germania-Ucraina 2-0)
*Tic: 2 * (Galles-Slovacchia 2-1; Spagna-Rep.Ceca 1-0)
*Dhorasoosarebbetitolare: 2* (Polonia-Irlanda del Nord 1-0 ; Irlanda-Svezia 1-1)
*Mrwolf: 2* (Polonia-Irlanda del Nord 1-0; Germania-Ucraina 2-0)
*MaggieCloun: 2* (Germania-Ucraina 2-0; Spagna-Rep.Ceca 1-0)
*Darren Marshall: 1* (Germania-Ucraina 2-0)
*Nicco: 1* (Polonia-Irlanda del Nord 1-0)
*Dannysa: 1* (Spagna-Rep.Ceca 1-0)
*Interista diventi pazzo: 1* (Polonia-Irlanda del Nord 1-0)
*Wfiesso: 1* (Francia-Romania 2-1)
*Mefisto94: 1* (Albania-Svizzera 0-1)
*BB7: 1* (Germania-Ucraina 2-0)
*The Ripper: 1* (Germania-Ucraina 2-0)
*Kolao95: 1* (Polonia-Irlanda del Nord 1-0)
*Now I'm Here: 1* (Galles-Slovacchia 2-1)
*Superdinho: 1* (Galles-Slovacchia 2-1)
*666psycho: 1* (Albania-Svizzera 0-1)
*robs91: 1 * (Spagna-Rep.Ceca 1-0)
*Heaven: 1* (Galles-Slovacchia 2-1)
*Marilson: 1* (Polonia-Irlanda del Nord 1-0)
*Symon* (Polonia-Irlanda del Nord 1-0)
*Willy Wonka: 1* (Albania-Svizzera 0-1)
*Mrpeppez: 0
Smallball: 0
Dumbaghi: 0
Freddy Manson: 0
28maggio2003: 0
Butcher: 0
Magnus Marcus: 0
Milanforever 26: 0
danykz: 0
Hiei87: 0
Corvorossonero: 0
MissRossonera: 0
Sand: 0*


----------



## wfiesso (14 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> *PRONOSTICI INDOVINATI*
> 
> *Davoreb: 4 *(Francia-Romania 2-1, Albania-Svizzera 0-1, Polonia-Irlanda del Nord 2-1; Irlanda Svezia 1-1)
> *Milo: 3* (Albania-Svizzera 0-1; Germania-Ucraina 2-0; Spagna-Rep.Ceca 1-0)
> ...



voglio un indagine formale, [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] trucca le partite


----------



## DannySa (14 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> voglio un indagine formale, [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] trucca le partite



Modifica i risultati in tempo reale, indagate per favore


----------



## wfiesso (14 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Modifica i risultati in tempo reale, indagate per favore



mi sento un po' De Laurentiis a fare sti proclami polemici


----------



## DannySa (14 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> mi sento un po' De Laurentiis a fare sti proclami polemici



Proclami tipo: carrabbinieri carrabbinieri davoreb ruba! sta scappando correte correte aiutoooo


----------



## wfiesso (14 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Proclami tipo: carrabbinieri carrabbinieri davoreb ruba! sta scappando correte correte aiutoooo



"polizia carabbinieri arrestate davoreb" ... "raiiii raiiii intervistate davoreb" 

ok ho toccato il fondo


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Modifica i risultati in tempo reale, indagate per favore



questo è impossibile, anche se provate a modificare, io ho conservato i risultati postati la prima volta 
piuttosto credo sia un infiltrato uefa e la manifestazione è chiaramente taroccata, lui sa gia tutti i risultati, però per non farsi accorgere deve fare finta di sbagliarne qualcuno


----------



## Symon (14 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> *PRONOSTICI INDOVINATI*
> 
> *Davoreb: 4 *(Francia-Romania 2-1, Albania-Svizzera 0-1, Polonia-Irlanda del Nord 2-1; Irlanda Svezia 1-1)
> *Milo: 3* (Albania-Svizzera 0-1; Germania-Ucraina 2-0; Spagna-Rep.Ceca 1-0)
> ...




Grande Dinho!

Davoreb effettivamente è sospetto.....


----------



## davoreb (14 Giugno 2016)

Ragazzi ero sicuro di aver fatto il quinto.... Maledetto Pelle  Gigi mi aveva assicurato 1-0 finale.


----------



## wfiesso (14 Giugno 2016)

maledetta austria ne dovevi fare 2 non prenderli


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> maledetta austria ne dovevi fare 2 non prenderli



esatto, hanno capito male, io così gli avevo detto, avevo parlato con Arnautovic


----------



## wfiesso (14 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> esatto, hanno capito male, io così gli avevo detto, avevo parlato con Arnautovic



eh errore tuo, proprio con l'ex interista... l'ha fatto apposta


----------



## wfiesso (14 Giugno 2016)

e pure il portogallo mi ha regalato un bel 0 punti... maledetto cr7 mai vincere quando serve eh?


----------



## wfiesso (14 Giugno 2016)

cmq entro domani alle x la prossima giornata giusto? entro mezzogiorno posto tutto, ora son troppo stanco, è stata una giornataccia


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> cmq entro domani alle x la prossima giornata giusto? entro mezzogiorno posto tutto, ora son troppo stanco, è stata una giornataccia



ok  ma non manchi solo tu..lo ricordo anche a [MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION] [MENTION=1065]Heaven[/MENTION] [MENTION=256]smallball[/MENTION] [MENTION=2390]Sand[/MENTION]
tempo fino a domani alle 15, 

dovete postarli qui :

La seconda giornata


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Giugno 2016)

*CLASSIFICA FINALE: PRIMA GIORNATA
*
*Davoreb	16
Milo	12
Fabry_cekko	12
Liuke	12
666psycho	12
Mefisto94	11
Dhorasoo	11
Kolao 95	11
diavolo	10
Tic	10
mr.wolf	9
Darren	9
Sand	9
Now I'm here 8
Superdinho	8
Marilson	8
Nicco	8
Interista diventi pazzo	8
robs91	8
Wfiesso	7
The ripper	7
Heaven	7
Willy Wonka	7
BB7	7
Milanforever	7
MissRossonera	7
Dannysa	7
MaggieCloun	7
Freddy manson	7
Symon	6
Butcher	6
danykz	6
28maggio2003	5
MrPeppez	5
MagnusMarcus	5
corvorossonero	5
juventino	4
Dumbaghi	4
hiei87	4
Smallball	3
*


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (15 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> *CLASSIFICA FINALE: PRIMA GIORNATA
> *
> *Davoreb	16
> Milo	12
> ...



Se non era per la partenza razzo di Davoreb, come posizione in classifica non stavo messo malissimo. 

P.S. Dinho, se vuoi accorciare il mio nome scrivi al limite IDP, che senno mi offendo se mi dai dell'interista


----------



## smallball (15 Giugno 2016)

(Gruppo B) Russia - Slovacchia 1-0
(Gruppo A) Romania – Svizzera 1-1
(Gruppo A) Francia - Albania 2-0
(Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Galles 2-1
(Gruppo C) Ucraina - Irlanda del Nord 0-0
(Gruppo C) Germania - Polonia 2-1
(Gruppo E) Italia - Svezia 1-1
(Gruppo D) Repubblica Ceca - Croazia 1-2
(Gruppo D) Spagna - Turchia 1-0
(Gruppo E) Belgio - Irlanda 3-1
(Gruppo F) Islanda - Ungheria 1-0
(Gruppo F) Portogallo - Austria 2-0


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (15 Giugno 2016)

smallball ha scritto:


> (Gruppo B) Russia - Slovacchia 1-0
> (Gruppo A) Romania – Svizzera 1-1
> (Gruppo A) Francia - Albania 2-0
> (Gruppo B) Inghilterra - Galles 2-1
> ...



I pronostici vanno postati qui  : http://www.milanworld.net/fantapronostici-euro-2016-prima-fase-vt37387-8.html


----------



## smallball (15 Giugno 2016)

chiedo venia...ho provveduto subito


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Giugno 2016)

Posso partecipare anche io??? Partenza ad handicap la mia ma mi piace inseguire


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ok  ma non manchi solo tu..lo ricordo anche a [MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION] [MENTION=1065]Heaven[/MENTION] [MENTION=256]smallball[/MENTION] [MENTION=2390]Sand[/MENTION]
> tempo fino a domani alle 15,
> 
> dovete postarli qui :
> ...



Ciao dinho. 
Fammi sapere se posso partecipare.
Grazie!!!


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Giugno 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ciao dinho.
> Fammi sapere se posso partecipare.
> Grazie!!!



siamo gia alla seconda giornata, puoi partecipare ma ricordati che parti da zero mentre il primo in classifica ha 16 punti per dire, le regole sono quelle 3 punti a ogni risultato azzeccato o un punto per il solo segno azzeccato, se vuoi ti inserisco ma parti ad handicap, a tuo rischio e pericolo


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Giugno 2016)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Se non era per la partenza razzo di Davoreb, come posizione in classifica non stavo messo malissimo.
> 
> P.S. Dinho, se vuoi accorciare il mio nome scrivi al limite IDP, che senno mi offendo se mi dai dell'interista



si ci avevo pensato ma poi lo dimentico, fa impressione anche a me scriverlo, hai ragione, corretto


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> *CLASSIFICA FINALE: PRIMA GIORNATA
> *
> *Davoreb	16
> Milo	12
> ...



.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> siamo gia alla seconda giornata, puoi partecipare ma ricordati che parti da zero mentre il primo in classifica ha 16 punti per dire, le regole sono quelle 3 punti a ogni risultato azzeccato o un punto per il solo segno azzeccato, se vuoi ti inserisco ma parti ad handicap, a tuo rischio e pericolo



Ci sto lo stesso!!!!
Parto dal secondo giro e non accampo scuse!!!


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Giugno 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ci sto lo stesso!!!!
> Parto dal secondo giro e non accampo scuse!!!



ok


----------



## Symon (15 Giugno 2016)

Russia-Slovacchia l'abbiamo cannata tutti?!?


----------



## wfiesso (15 Giugno 2016)

Symon ha scritto:


> Russia-Slovacchia l'abbiamo cannata tutti?!?



pare di si... almeno ho indovinato che perdeva... sto arrancando a un punto alla volta, di questo passo non becco più il treno champions


----------



## wfiesso (15 Giugno 2016)

intanto noto con piacere che romania e svizzera me la stanno mettendo nel deretano pure loro


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> intanto noto con piacere che romania e svizzera me la stanno mettendo nel deretano pure loro



1-1..dai che se finisce cosi la becco, io lo dicevo che sono un fenomeno, sono il migliore tra voi, non avete scampo


----------



## DannySa (15 Giugno 2016)

Ma noo hanno pareggiato i figli dei balcani


----------



## wfiesso (15 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> 1-1..dai che se finisce cosi la becco, io lo dicevo che sono un fenomeno, sono il migliore tra voi, non avete scampo



se segnano l'1-2 esulto nudo in strada tiè


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> se segnano l'1-2 esulto nudo in strada tiè



non accadrà, ho gia deciso che finisce cosi


----------



## wfiesso (15 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non accadrà, ho gia deciso che finisce cosi



è [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] quello che conosce i risultati


----------



## wfiesso (15 Giugno 2016)

aspè, aveva messo l'1-0 della russia lui... bene bene


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> è [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] quello che conosce i risultati



davoreb è come quegli scarafaggi volanti che fanno un volo assurdo, per vantarsi arrivano molto in alto e poi in un secondo cadono e si schiantano a terra che sembrano morti


----------



## DannySa (15 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> aspè, aveva messo l'1-0 della russia lui... bene bene



Non da lui, sbagliare una partita così nettamente.


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Giugno 2016)

1-1 !!!!! siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii...davoreb sto arrivando, stiamo arrivandooooooooooooooooooooo..comincia a tremareee, superdinho sta arrivando, superdinho ha iniziato a fare sul serio, non hai scampo, senti gia il fiato sul collo, troppa paura


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (15 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> si ci avevo pensato ma poi lo dimentico, fa impressione anche a me scriverlo, hai ragione, corretto



Grazie!



Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> 1-1..dai che se finisce cosi la becco, io lo dicevo che sono un fenomeno, sono il migliore tra voi, non avete scampo



Anche io avevo 1-1


----------



## DannySa (15 Giugno 2016)

Seeeee anche io avevo 1-1!!!!


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Seeeee anche io avevo 1-1!!!!



tutta questa esaltazione per un risultato esatto, calmati


----------



## DannySa (15 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> tutta questa esaltazione per un risultato esatto, calmati



Sì l'unica cosa è che probabilmente qualcuno mi ha modificato il messaggio e ha messo 1-0, robe da matti


----------



## wfiesso (15 Giugno 2016)

un punto in 2 partite ... mi sento come un Brocchi qualsiasi


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Sì l'unica cosa è che probabilmente qualcuno mi ha modificato il messaggio e ha messo 1-0, robe da matti



io posso controllare la verità, ho salvato tutto, ora ti svelo la verità


----------



## DannySa (15 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> io posso controllare la verità, ho salvato tutto, ora ti svelo la verità



No lascia stare davvero, non disturbarti..


----------



## wfiesso (15 Giugno 2016)

robe da pazzi... ho beccato il risultato solo della prima partita... e come me ne vantavo


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Giugno 2016)

[MENTION=54]DannySa[/MENTION] la mia verità dice 1-0, hai pronosticato 1-0, e aggiungo anche e ora vai a casa, hai fallito


----------



## DannySa (15 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=54]DannySa[/MENTION] la mia verità dice 1-0, hai pronosticato 1-0, e aggiungo anche e ora vai a casa, hai fallito



Devo aver confuso le partite 
Come se fosse antani cmq.


----------



## wfiesso (15 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=54]DannySa[/MENTION] la mia verità dice 1-0, hai pronosticato 1-0, e aggiungo anche e ora vai a casa, hai fallito





DannySa ha scritto:


> Devo aver confuso le partite
> Come se fosse antani cmq.



ci hai provato eh? vecchia volpe


----------



## DannySa (15 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> ci hai provato eh? vecchia volpe



No è che purtroppo ha segnato Mehmedi che non è svizzero, quindi alla fine è come se fosse 1-0 per me.


----------



## Symon (15 Giugno 2016)

Anchio 1-1...Ma na volta una gioia singola no?
La indovino e guardo che l'azzeccano tutti...grrrr


----------



## mr.wolf (15 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> io posso controllare la verità, ho salvato tutto, ora ti svelo la verità


si ma i tuoi punteggi chi li controlla zanzibar


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Giugno 2016)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> si ma i tuoi punteggi chi li controlla zanzibar



i miei punteggi da ora in poi non ci sarà bisogno di controllarli perché saranno tutti giusti, me lo ha detto la voce della verità


----------



## mr.wolf (15 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> i miei punteggi da ora in poi non ci sarà bisogno di controllarli perché saranno tutti giusti, me lo ha detto la voce della verità


anche io ho il vizio di fumare dopo cena, ci sentiamo quando sei lucido


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Giugno 2016)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> anche io ho il vizio di fumare dopo cena, ci sentiamo quando sei lucido



io un po prima di cena, mi viene poi una fame pazzesca


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Giugno 2016)

Ho deciso, ora finisce 3-0..ordino un 3-0


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Giugno 2016)

cameriere avevo ordinato un 3-0 ma se non ce l'avete ordino un gol dell'Albania


----------



## Symon (15 Giugno 2016)

Secondo risultato indovinato in Fase 2^^
La Francia stavolta segnando allo scadere mi ha aiutato...


----------



## 666psycho (15 Giugno 2016)

dai già 4 punti in queste prime 3 partite..


----------



## DannySa (15 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> cameriere avevo ordinato un 3-0 ma se non ce l'avete ordino un gol dell'Albania



Un crodino per me.


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Giugno 2016)

[MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] cosa è successo, avevi solo l'1-0 per la Francia?? che peccato..sai che mio cane quando vede tuoi pronostici prende e ci piscia sopra


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Un crodino per me.



crodino l'analcolico biondo fa impazzire il mondo


----------



## DannySa (16 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] cosa è successo, avevi solo l'1-0 per la Francia?? che peccato..sai che mio cane quando vede tuoi pronostici prende e ci piscia sopra



Si è fatto riprendere 2 punti dagli inseguitori, ormai è a tiro.


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Si è fatto riprendere 2 punti dagli inseguitori, ormai è a tiro.



mi ricorda l'inter di mancini


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Giugno 2016)

intanto [MENTION=256]smallball[/MENTION] 6 punti nelle partite di oggi, vuole compiere una scalata pazzesca, qual è il segreto del suo ritrovato talento? quale mistero si nasconde dietro questa incredibile prestazione odierna? avrà fatto uso di doping?


----------



## smallball (16 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> intanto [MENTION=256]smallball[/MENTION] 6 punti nelle partite di oggi, vuole compiere una scalata pazzesca, qual è il segreto del suo ritrovato talento? quale mistero si nasconde dietro questa incredibile prestazione odierna? avrà fatto uso di doping?


sono un diesel,mi scaldo col passare delle giornate


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Giugno 2016)

*CLASSIFICA*

*Davoreb	18
Liuke	18
Kolao 95	17
Fabry_cekko	16
666psycho	16
Milo	15
Mefisto94	15
mr.wolf	15
Dhorasoo	14
diavolo	14
Nicco	14
Tic	13
Heaven	13
Sand	12
Now I'm here	12
Superdinho	12
Marilson	12
Interista diventi pazzo 12
Symon	12
Butcher	12
Darren	10
Wfiesso	10
The ripper	10
Willy Wonka	10
danykz	10
robs91	9
MrPeppez	9
Smallball	9
corvorossonero 9
BB7	8
Milanforever	8
MissRossonera	8
Dannysa	8
juventino	8
Dumbaghi	8
MaggieCloun 7
Freddy manson	7
hiei87	7
28magggio2003	6
Magnus Marcus	5
diavoloINme	3
*


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Si è fatto riprendere 2 punti dagli inseguitori, ormai è a tiro.



liuke lo ha già pescato


----------



## DannySa (16 Giugno 2016)

Già toppata pure questa.


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Giugno 2016)

Avevo l'1-1 ma l'unica roba che mi consola e che lo aveva pure davoreb che non ne azzecca più una nemmeno a morire


----------



## robs91 (16 Giugno 2016)

Secondo risultato azzeccato.Sì vola a 12 punti


----------



## mr.wolf (16 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Avevo l'1-1 ma l'unica roba che mi consola e che lo aveva pure davoreb che non ne azzecca più una nemmeno a morire


inizia a segnare bello


----------



## wfiesso (16 Giugno 2016)

ieri non ho controllato, noto ora con piacere che ho accumulato 4 punti, 3 con il 2-0 della francia e 1 con la vittoria della slovacchia, ho esagerato con il tentare la fortuna invece oggi, avevo dato vincente il galles x 2-1 invece... mentre l'ucraina mi sta dando il colpo di grazia... avevo messo il 3-0, invece almeno 2 punti me li son giocati già con l'irlanda del nord...


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Giugno 2016)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> inizia a segnare bello



calmati


----------



## DannySa (16 Giugno 2016)

2-0, beccata.


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> 2-0, beccata.



si


----------



## DannySa (16 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> si




Ho capito perché, mi hai fregato, dovevi invertirle, in quel caso avrei probabilmente dato la vittoria ai nordirlandesi.
In questo gioco se posizioni una squadra a destra o a sinistra cambia, purtroppo a volte si favorisce chi sta a sinistra perché è come se giocasse in casa.
Mannaggia a te.


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ho capito perché, mi hai fregato, dovevi invertirle, in quel caso avrei probabilmente dato la vittoria ai nordirlandesi.
> In questo gioco se posizioni una squadra a destra o a sinistra cambia, purtroppo a volte si favorisce chi sta a sinistra perché è come se giocasse in casa.
> Mannaggia a te.



sei troppo intelligente, dove hai sviluppato la tue capacità cognitive?


----------



## DannySa (16 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> sei troppo intelligente, dove hai sviluppato la tue capacità cognitive?



Alla snai.


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Alla snai.



adesso c'è germania polonia, germania favorita, gioca in casa


----------



## wfiesso (16 Giugno 2016)

fino all'ultimo volevo giocarmi il 2-2.. poi ho messo 3-2... mi mangerei una melma


----------



## danykz (17 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> fino all'ultimo volevo giocarmi il 2-2.. poi ho messo 3-2... mi mangerei una melma


Ma ci sta una classifica già ? Perché non la vedo! [MENTION=1706]wfiesso[/MENTION]


----------



## wfiesso (17 Giugno 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Ma ci sta una classifica già ? Perché non la vedo! [MENTION=1706]wfiesso[/MENTION]



aggiornata ad oggi non credo, c'era aggiornata a ieri, poi ho aggiunto i miei risultati disastrosi ed è partito lo sconforto 

http://www.milanworld.net/fantapronostici-euro-2016-a-vt37288-post985168.html#post985168

questa è di ieri


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> aggiornata ad oggi non credo, c'era aggiornata a ieri, poi ho aggiunto i miei risultati disastrosi ed è partito lo sconforto
> 
> http://www.milanworld.net/fantapronostici-euro-2016-a-vt37288-post985168.html#post985168
> 
> questa è di ieri



stasera dopo la spagna vi prometto che l'aggiorno


----------



## wfiesso (17 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> stasera dopo la spagna vi prometto che l'aggiorno



ottimo... tanto 0 punti ieri, fin ora 0 pure oggi e 4 mercoledì.... da notare che ho indovinato il risultato esatto solo di 2 partite... entrambe della francia :/


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Giugno 2016)

Sono in canna sparata questa giornata


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Giugno 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sono in canna sparata questa giornata



in che senso?


----------



## DannySa (17 Giugno 2016)

Ehehehehe.


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Giugno 2016)

*CLASSIFICA*

*mr.wolf	22
diavolo	22
Davoreb	20
Liuke	20
Sand	20
Kolao 95	19
Milo	19
Fabry_cekko	18
666psycho	18
Mefisto94	18
Freddy manson	18
Dhorasoo	18
Heaven	18
Now I'm here	17
Symon	17
Butcher	17
Dumbaghi	17
Nicco	16
The ripper	16
Interista diventi pazzo 15
Willy Wonka 15
Tic	14
Superdinho	14
robs91	14
Marilson	13
danykz	13
Smallball	13
BB7	13
Dannysa	13
MrPeppez	12
hiei87	12
Magnus Marcus	12
Darren	11
juventino	11
corvorossonero	11
Wfiesso	10
MissRossonera	10
Milanforever	9
Maggie Cloun	8
28maggio2003	7
diavoloINme	4
*


----------



## Freddy Manson (18 Giugno 2016)

Fino a che partita è aggiornata questa classifica? Perché io starei a 18 punti...


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Giugno 2016)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Fino a che partita è aggiornata questa classifica? Perché io starei a 18 punti...



fino a ieri, ora ricalcolo il tuo punteggio, posso sbagliare

hai ragione, corretto


----------



## DannySa (18 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> *CLASSIFICA*
> 
> *mr.wolf	22
> diavolo	22
> ...


 [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] e la sua _squadra_ stanno facendo lo stesso percorso dell'inter, probabilmente finirà a battagliare per l'EL.


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] e la sua _squadra_ stanno facendo lo stesso percorso dell'inter, probabilmente finirà a battagliare per l'EL.



cioè 16 punti solo nella prima giornata e adesso solo 4, manca la continuità, questa non è una grande squadra


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> *CLASSIFICA FINALE: PRIMA GIORNATA
> *
> *Davoreb	16
> Milo	12
> ...



questa era la classifica alla fine della prima giornata, il mondo si è capovolto


----------



## DannySa (18 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> cioè 16 punti solo nella prima giornata e adesso solo 4, manca la continuità, questa non è una grande squadra



Guarda [MENTION=2209]Symon[/MENTION], era partito come il Milan nella stagione 2010/11 e trac è già là.
Lo avevo detto, è uno spericolato.


----------



## Symon (18 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Guarda [MENTION=2209]Symon[/MENTION], era partito come il Milan nella stagione 2010/11 e trac è già là.
> Lo avevo detto, è uno spericolato.



Danny sei un ottimo talent scout


----------



## DannySa (18 Giugno 2016)

Chi ha beccato il 3-0?


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Chi ha beccato il 3-0?



io ma siamo stati in pochi, gli altri due liuke e maggie poi nessuno se non sbaglio


----------



## DannySa (18 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> io ma siamo stati in pochi, gli altri due liuke e maggie poi nessuno se non sbaglio



Non mi hai contato?


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Non mi hai contato?



ma se parlavo con te?  
era implicita la cosa


----------



## DannySa (18 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma se parlavo con te?
> era implicita la cosa



Ah ecco, falli bene i conti eh  usa la calcolatrice se necessario.


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Giugno 2016)

e si azzecca pure l'1-1 dell'Islanda...vamos!!!


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Giugno 2016)

Direi che spararle tutte a caso si sta rivelando poco efficace come metodo


----------



## MissRossonera (18 Giugno 2016)

Scusate,volevo dire che ho beccato il mio primo risultato,domani nevica!


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Giugno 2016)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Scusate,volevo dire che ho beccato il mio primo risultato,domani nevica!



ti scusiamo 

tra 10 minuti faccio la classifica, il tempo di calcolare i punteggi


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Giugno 2016)

*CLASSIFICA FINALE: 2° GIORNATA
*
*mr.wolf	26
Liuke 26
diavolo	23
Sand 22
Butcher	22
Davoreb	21
Kolao 95	21
Milo	21
Now I'm here 21
Fabry_cekko 20
Superdinho 20
666psycho	19
Mefisto94	19
Dhorasoo	19
Heaven	19
Freddy manson 19
Dumbaghi	18
Symon	17
Nicco	17
The ripper	17
Willy Wonka 17
robs91	17
Wfiesso	17
Interista diventi pazzo 16
Tic	16
Dannysa	16
Marilson	15
danykz	15
Smallball	14
BB7	14
MrPeppez	14
hiei87	14
Magnus Marcus	13
Darren	13
juventino	13
MissRossonera	13
corvorossonero	12
MaggieCloun	12
Milanforever	11
28maggio2003	11
diavoloINme	6
*


----------



## wfiesso (19 Giugno 2016)

i 7 punti di oggi sono stati una salvezza...


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> i 7 punti di oggi sono stati una salvezza...



hai fatto un bel balzo, comuqnue la classifica è molto corta, lo dico anche per quelli che stanno giù ci vuole poco a scalarla , basta beccare una giornata positiva e sei già lassù..


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Giugno 2016)

un esempio è [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] nellle ultime 5 -6 partite ha fatto dei punteggi pazzeschi e si è riportato su


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Giugno 2016)

IL migliore di giornata è stato [MENTION=1567]mr.wolf[/MENTION] con 17 punti guadagnati, benissimo anche [MENTION=73]Butcher[/MENTION] con 16 punti che è un altro di quelli che ha fatto una scalata impressionante


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Giugno 2016)

Mi conviene prendere appunti e spunto da qualcuno 
E pomeriggio un bel sistemone con snai lo butto giù. Qua ci sono alcuni che o parlano coi morti o sono bravissimi.
Scherzi a parte, se becco la giocata snai offro lo stadio a tutti!!!


----------



## Butcher (19 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> IL migliore di giornata è stato [MENTION=1567]mr.wolf[/MENTION] con 17 punti guadagnati, benissimo anche [MENTION=73]Butcher[/MENTION] con 16 punti che è un altro di quelli che ha fatto una scalata impressionante



Pensavo di averli cannati tutti :fuma.


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Giugno 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Pensavo di averli cannati tutti :fuma.



vorrei cannarli anche io tutti come hai fatto tu, cioè hai beccato il risultato di 4 partite


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Giugno 2016)

Mancate solo voi per i pronostici
[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] [MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION] [MENTION=1069]666psycho[/MENTION] [MENTION=256]smallball[/MENTION] [MENTION=1065]Heaven[/MENTION] [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] [MENTION=1567]mr.wolf[/MENTION]

Terza giornata

Mi raccomando ragazzi, entro stasera


----------



## Sand (19 Giugno 2016)

Sto avendo una fortuna sfacciata, sono partito per evitare la retrocessione.
Per una questione statistica non copiate me


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Giugno 2016)

mamma mia che orrore. Sto letteralmente sbagliando di tutto.


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Giugno 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mi conviene prendere appunti e spunto da qualcuno
> E pomeriggio un bel sistemone con snai lo butto giù. Qua ci sono alcuni che o parlano coi morti o sono bravissimi.
> Scherzi a parte, se becco la giocata snai offro lo stadio a tutti!!!



posta il tuo sistemone che voglio prendere spunto


----------



## Butcher (19 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> vorrei cannarli anche io tutti come hai fatto tu, cioè hai beccato il risultato di 4 partite



Ci riuscissi anche con l'Eurobet...


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Giugno 2016)

[MENTION=1069]666psycho[/MENTION] le partite svizzera francia e romania albania non ti valgono, hai postato i risultati a partite quasi finite..


----------



## DannySa (20 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1069]666psycho[/MENTION] le partite svizzera francia e romania albania non ti valgono, hai postato i risultati a partite quasi finite..



Sii più severo


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Sii più severo



dovrei escluderlo dalla competizione?


----------



## DannySa (20 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> dovrei escluderlo dalla competizione?



MW ha regole ferree lo sai, ce la siamo fatta tutti una settimanina di vacanza


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> MW ha regole ferree lo sai, ce la siamo fatta tutti una settimanina di vacanza



il punto è che per me si può barare però dovete essere più furbi, cosi non ha senso


----------



## DannySa (20 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> il punto è che per me si può barare però dovete essere più furbi, cosi non ha senso



Stavo diventando papà, sono tornato a casa di corsa solo per aggiungere i miei pronostici.
Ti prego, non escludermi.
Robe così?


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Stavo diventando papà, sono tornato a casa di corsa solo per aggiungere i miei pronostici.
> Ti prego, non escludermi.
> Robe così?



oppure tipo pronostichi svizzera francia 0-3 e il risultato è 0-0 e ti giustifichi dicendo "ti assicuro che quello non è un 3, è uno 0, io lo 0 lo faccio cosi a volte"
in questo caso io ho indovinato perchè ho pronosticato 0-3 (si legge zero a zero, fai attenzione)


----------



## DannySa (20 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> oppure tipo pronostichi svizzera francia 0-3 e il risultato è 0-0 e ti giustifichi dicendo "ti assicuro che quello non è un 3, è uno 0, io lo 0 lo faccio cosi a volte"
> in questo caso io ho indovinato perchè ho pronosticato 0-3 (si legge zero a zero, fai attenzione)



Il 3 ha la forma di un culo, se proprio vogliamo mettere i puntini sulle i, il culo dà risultato nullo.
Ma siccome non credo ci siano analfabeti è difficile spuntarla, i furby hanno vita dura.
Ah se proprio vuoi l'1-0 della Romania l'ho beccato, cominciamo ad usare i mezzi punti e lo 0,25 per i gol indovinati/e/o i risultati giusti al contrario.


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Il 3 ha la forma di un culo, se proprio vogliamo mettere i puntini sulle i, il culo dà risultato nullo.
> Ma siccome non credo ci siano analfabeti è difficile spuntarla, i furby hanno vita dura.
> Ah se proprio vuoi l'1-0 della Romania l'ho beccato, cominciamo ad usare i mezzi punti e lo 0,25 per i gol indovinati/e/o i risultati giusti al contrario.



comunque in ogni caso abbiamo il primo vincitore degli europei dell'illegalità, a meno che qualcuno non riesca a fare di meglio cercando di "rubargli" questo prestigioso premio...non è un demerito attenzione, lui è il primo che ha cercato di fare qualcosa di diverso, pronosticare i risultati a partite finite e per di più riuscendo incredibilmente ad azzeccarle entrambe, merita un riconoscimento


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Il 3 ha la forma di un culo, se proprio vogliamo mettere i puntini sulle i, il culo dà risultato nullo.
> Ma siccome non credo ci siano analfabeti è difficile spuntarla, i furby hanno vita dura.
> Ah se proprio vuoi l'1-0 della Romania l'ho beccato, cominciamo ad usare i mezzi punti e lo 0,25 per i gol indovinati/e/o i risultati giusti al contrario.



ho notato adesso una cosa, si può scrivere culo senza essere asteriscato, cioè io ho sempre scritto kulovic inutilmente?? 

aspe fammi provare 
culo culo culo culo culo culo culo culo culo culo culo culo culo culo culo culo culo culo culo culo culo culo culo culo culo culo culo culo culo culo

direi che funziona


----------



## DannySa (20 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ho notato adesso una cosa, si può scrivere culo senza essere asteriscato, cioè io ho sempre scritto kulovic inutilmente??
> 
> aspe fammi provare
> culo culo culo culo culo culo culo culo culo culo culo culo culo culo culo culo culo culo culo culo culo culo culo culo culo culo culo culo culo culo
> ...



Fammi provare una cosa, cazzare la vela cazzare la vela.
Quel verbo non si può coniugare, come faremo nel caso qualcuno dovesse o volesse usarlo?


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Fammi provare una cosa, cazzare la vela cazzare la vela.
> Quel verbo non si può coniugare, come faremo nel caso qualcuno dovesse o volesse usarlo?



ce ne faremo una ragione


----------



## 666psycho (20 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1069]666psycho[/MENTION] le partite svizzera francia e romania albania non ti valgono, hai postato i risultati a partite quasi finite..



lo so..


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Giugno 2016)

Ieri ne ho prese 2 su 2 
Spero di aver iniziato una risalita da fanalino di coda!!!
Per la serie : snai dava lo 0-0 francia a 6,75 e lo 0-1 albania a 15!!!
Con 2 euro in cassa 220 euro!!!!


----------



## Milo (20 Giugno 2016)

Non male, non male davvero


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> hai fatto un bel balzo, comuqnue la classifica è molto corta, lo dico anche per quelli che stanno giù ci vuole poco a scalarla , basta beccare una giornata positiva e sei già lassù..



No no io non voglio scalarla, adesso mi sono accomodato in fondo e devo difendere la posizone..
e dopo aver chiuso ultimo cambierò il nickname da Milanforever26 a Italmilan26


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> No no io non voglio scalarla, adesso mi sono accomodato in fondo e devo difendere la posizone..
> e dopo aver chiuso ultimo cambierò il nickname da Milanforever26 a Italmilan26



devo dire che in questo sei un fenomeno


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Giugno 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ieri ne ho prese 2 su 2
> Spero di aver iniziato una risalita da fanalino di coda!!!
> Per la serie : snai dava lo 0-0 francia a 6,75 e lo 0-1 albania a 15!!!
> Con 2 euro in cassa 220 euro!!!!



e il sistemone?? io lo volevo


----------



## Symon (21 Giugno 2016)

Dinho, una classifica intermedia rinfresca-memoria prima della fine della fase a gironi?
Daiiii^^


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Giugno 2016)

Symon ha scritto:


> Dinho, una classifica intermedia rinfresca-memoria prima della fine della fase a gironi?
> Daiiii^^



stasera dopo le partite..che fino ad ora ho fatto schifo, stasera vediamo come cambia, poi domani ci sarà quella finale


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Giugno 2016)

*CLASSIFICA*

*mr.wolf	31
Milo	30
Liuke	29
The ripper	27
diavolo	26
Dhorasoo	26
Butcher	25
Fabry_cekko	25
Kolao 95	24
Now I'm here 24
Dumbaghi	24
Sand	24
Heaven	23
MaggieCloun	23
Davoreb	22
Superdinho	22
Symon	22
Willy Wonka	22
robs91	22
Tic	22
Marilson	22
MrPeppez	22
28maggio2003 22
666psycho	21
Freddy manson	21
Wfiesso	21
Mefisto94	20
Nicco 20
Interista diventi pazzo 20
Dannysa	20
danykz	20
Darren	20
hiei87	19
Smallball	18
BB7	18
MagnusMarcus	18
juventino	18
MissRossonera	18
diavoloINme	16
corvorossonero	15
Milanforever26	15
*


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Giugno 2016)

[MENTION=1567]mr.wolf[/MENTION] adesso comanda da solo in testa alla classifica e ora più che mai si conferma l'avversario da battere, grazie a una continuità spaventosa, che gli sta consentendo di difendere questo primo posto che adesso è insidiato da [MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION] che totalizza 9 punti fino ad adesso nella giornata e vola al secondo posto.
Da segnalare la risalita di [MENTION=1063]28Maggio2003[/MENTION] fino a metàclassifica con ben 11 punti guadagnati e di [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION] che si schioda dall'ultimo posto, continuano a deludere [MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION] e [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION]


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1567]mr.wolf[/MENTION] adesso comanda da solo in testa alla classifica e ora più che mai si conferma l'avversario da battere, grazie a una continuità spaventosa, che gli sta consentendo di difendere questo primo posto che adesso è insidiato da [MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION] che totalizza 9 punti fino ad adesso nella giornata e vola al secondo posto.
> Da segnalare la risalita di [MENTION=1063]28Maggio2003[/MENTION] fino a metàclassifica con ben 11 punti guadagnati e di [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION] che si schioda dall'ultimo posto, continuano a deludere [MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION] e [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION]



Ho mollato l'ultimo desolante posto !!!  Con 12 partite in meno( tutto il primo turno).
Obiettivo : arrivare a solleticare quelli in testa che hanno un segreto : vedono e parlano con la gente morta ahhahaha!!!
Scherzi a parte , bel gioco. Spero in futuro se ne possano organizzare altri. Il fantacalcio ad esempio?? Sono relativamente nuovo qua e non so se in passato avete organizzato qualcosa di simile. Io ho partecipato a quello di sky. 
Relativamente al sistemone che mi ha chiesto @superdinho : ho guardato più o meno i pronostici di 'coloro che parlano coi morti' e ho scelto quelli più caldeggiati. Ieri ho puntato sulla vittoria 1-0 e 2-0 di germania e polonia prendendo ovviamente l'1-0 di entrambe. In serata avevo 1-1 e 0-1 di croazia spagna e 1-0 e 2-1 di ceca-turchia. Le partite delle 21 purtroppo non son andate bene. Peccato, era una bella sommetta!!! Non penso sia lo spazio adatto per parlarne, chiedo scusa.


----------



## DannySa (22 Giugno 2016)

[MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION]: avevo pronosticato un percorso simile a quello dell'inter ma qui è tragica, sei già fuori da tutto ancora prima di arrivare agli ottavi...


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION]: avevo pronosticato un percorso simile a quello dell'inter ma qui è tragica, sei già fuori da tutto ancora prima di arrivare agli ottavi...



cioè a metaclassifica è sceso, imbarazzante il suo cammino, non avesse indovinato tutto dopo la prima giornata adesso staremmo qua a parlare di un dramma sportivo


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Giugno 2016)

*CLASSIFICA FINALE: PRIMA FASE*

*Milo	33
mr.wolf	32
Liuke	30
The ripper	28
diavolo	27
Dhorasoo	27
666psycho	27
Butcher	26
Fabry_cekko	26
Dumbaghi	26
Symon	26
Kolao95	25
Sand	25
robs91	25
Marilson	25
Now I'm here	24
Heaven	24
Maggie Cloun	24
Davoreb	23
Superdinho	23
Willy Wonka	23
Tic	23
MrPeppez	23
28maggio2003	23
danykz	23
MissRossonera	23
Freddy manson	22
Wfiesso	22
Darren	22
Mefisto94	21
Nicco	21
Interista diventi pazzo 21
Dannysa	21
hiei87	20
Smallball	20
juventino	20
BB7	19
Magnus Marcus	18
diavoloINme	17
corvorossonero	17
Milanforever26	16
*


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Giugno 2016)

[MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION] comanda la classifica alla fine della prima fase, è praticamente una lotta a 3 per il titolo, con [MENTION=138]Liuke[/MENTION] [MENTION=1567]mr.wolf[/MENTION] che inseguono..Per il resto classifica molto corta, da qui alla finale del 10 luglio può accadere di tutto


----------



## Milo (23 Giugno 2016)

Si volaaaaa


----------



## davoreb (23 Giugno 2016)

ragazzi sono in crisi totale, comunque mi sento ispirato per gli ottavi


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION] comanda la classifica alla fine della prima fase, è praticamente una lotta a 3 per il titolo, con [MENTION=138]Liuke[/MENTION] [MENTION=1567]mr.wolf[/MENTION] che inseguono..Per il resto classifica molto corta, da qui alla finale del 10 luglio può accadere di tutto



Dagli ottavi in poi si continua come sino ad ora indovinando solo( si fa per dire) il risultato al 90'?? Visto che in teoria la partita potrebbe durare 120' se non arrivare addirittura ai rigori, si potrebbe metter in gioco qualche punto bonus!!!


----------



## robs91 (23 Giugno 2016)

Secondo me dagli ottavi in poi bisognerebbe dare non più tre punti per il risultato azzeccato,ma sei,e due/tre per l'1-X-2.In questo modo si renderebbe più imprevedibile il risultato finale visto che ora le partite diminuiscono.


----------



## Symon (23 Giugno 2016)

Oppure 3 pts con ris. esatto, e se si ipotizzano i supplementari 3 pts in aggiunta, con i rigori invece un altro pts in più quindi un tot di 7 pts x ris. esatto supplementare e rigori.

Esempio: Italia - Spagna 1-1 + supp e rigori (1-1 supp e rigori vince Italia) ------> risultato finale mettiamo 1-1 quindi supplementari non si sblocca, sempre 1-1 rigori vince Italia. In questo caso avrei totalizzato 7 pts.


----------



## Liuke (23 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION] comanda la classifica alla fine della prima fase, è praticamente una lotta a 3 per il titolo, con [MENTION=138]Liuke[/MENTION] [MENTION=1567]mr.wolf[/MENTION] che inseguono..Per il resto classifica molto corta, da qui alla finale del 10 luglio può accadere di tutto


non si molla


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Giugno 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Secondo me dagli ottavi in poi bisognerebbe dare non più tre punti per il risultato azzeccato,ma sei,e due/tre per l'1-X-2.In questo modo si renderebbe più imprevedibile il risultato finale visto che ora le partite diminuiscono.



non sei il primo che mi propone questa cosa, anche [MENTION=1567]mr.wolf[/MENTION] era favorevole a questo, ci può stare l'idea, ma io vorrei sapere prima se sono più d'accordo gli altri soprattutto i primi in classifica, se non siamo tutti d'accordo le regole rimangono queste


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Giugno 2016)

Symon ha scritto:


> Oppure 3 pts con ris. esatto, e se si ipotizzano i supplementari 3 pts in aggiunta, con i rigori invece un altro pts in più quindi un tot di 7 pts x ris. esatto supplementare e rigori.
> 
> Esempio: Italia - Spagna 1-1 + supp e rigori (1-1 supp e rigori vince Italia) ------> risultato finale mettiamo 1-1 quindi supplementari non si sblocca, sempre 1-1 rigori vince Italia. In questo caso avrei totalizzato 7 pts.



per calcolare i punteggi considero sempre il risultato nei 90 minuti, cioè mi viene difficile poi, impazzisco 
l'idea di robs può starci, ma devono essere d'accordo tutti


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Giugno 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Dagli ottavi in poi si continua come sino ad ora indovinando solo( si fa per dire) il risultato al 90'?? Visto che in teoria la partita potrebbe durare 120' se non arrivare addirittura ai rigori, si potrebbe metter in gioco qualche punto bonus!!!



si io dico solo per il 90esimo, è più semplice calcolare i punteggi, ma ancora non ho deciso, oggi inserisco gli ottavi quindi questa cosa dei punteggi dobbiamo valutare se cambiarla


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Giugno 2016)

Lancio il sondaggio 

*Dagli ottavi in poi, visto che le partite diventano più difficili da pronosticare e si entra sempre più nel vivo della competizione, cambia il calcolo dei punteggi, mentre prima era 1 punto per il segno esatto e 3 per il risultato indovinato, adesso si passa a 2 per il segno e 5 per il risultato indovinato. Siete d'accordo o volete continuare con la vecchia formula? *

[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] [MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION] [MENTION=1063]28Maggio2003[/MENTION] [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION] [MENTION=60]BB7[/MENTION] [MENTION=54]DannySa[/MENTION] [MENTION=2284]kolao95[/MENTION] [MENTION=186]hiei87[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION] [MENTION=2419]dhorasoosarebbetitolare[/MENTION] [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=1445]diavolo[/MENTION] [MENTION=171]Marilson[/MENTION] [MENTION=145]Now i'm here[/MENTION] [MENTION=133]Magnus_Marcus[/MENTION] [MENTION=138]Liuke[/MENTION] [MENTION=1464]MissRossonera[/MENTION] [MENTION=276]Freddy Manson[/MENTION] [MENTION=1279]Tic[/MENTION] [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] [MENTION=1065]Heaven[/MENTION] [MENTION=226]robs91[/MENTION] [MENTION=1069]666psycho[/MENTION] [MENTION=256]smallball[/MENTION] [MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION] [MENTION=199]Nicco[/MENTION] [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION] [MENTION=73]Butcher[/MENTION] [MENTION=2052]danykz[/MENTION] [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION] [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION] [MENTION=1706]wfiesso[/MENTION] [MENTION=1567]mr.wolf[/MENTION] [MENTION=2390]Sand[/MENTION] [MENTION=2209]Symon[/MENTION] [MENTION=2177]Willy Wonka[/MENTION] [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION]


----------



## Milo (23 Giugno 2016)

Ok


----------



## mr.wolf (23 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Lancio il sondaggio
> 
> *Dagli ottavi in poi, visto che le partite diventano più difficili da pronosticare e si entra sempre più nel vivo della competizione, cambia il calcolo dei punteggi, mentre prima era 1 punto per il segno esatto e 3 per il risultato indovinato, adesso si passa a 2 per il segno e 5 per il risultato indovinato. Siete d'accordo o volete continuare con la vecchia formula? *
> 
> [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] [MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION] [MENTION=1063]28Maggio2003[/MENTION] [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION] [MENTION=60]BB7[/MENTION] [MENTION=54]DannySa[/MENTION] [MENTION=2284]kolao95[/MENTION] [MENTION=186]hiei87[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION] [MENTION=2419]dhorasoosarebbetitolare[/MENTION] [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=1445]diavolo[/MENTION] [MENTION=171]Marilson[/MENTION] [MENTION=145]Now i'm here[/MENTION] [MENTION=133]Magnus_Marcus[/MENTION] [MENTION=138]Liuke[/MENTION] [MENTION=1464]MissRossonera[/MENTION] [MENTION=276]Freddy Manson[/MENTION] [MENTION=1279]Tic[/MENTION] [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] [MENTION=1065]Heaven[/MENTION] [MENTION=226]robs91[/MENTION] [MENTION=1069]666psycho[/MENTION] [MENTION=256]smallball[/MENTION] [MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION] [MENTION=199]Nicco[/MENTION] [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION] [MENTION=73]Butcher[/MENTION] [MENTION=2052]danykz[/MENTION] [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION] [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION] [MENTION=1706]wfiesso[/MENTION] [MENTION=1567]mr.wolf[/MENTION] [MENTION=2390]Sand[/MENTION] [MENTION=2209]Symon[/MENTION] [MENTION=2177]Willy Wonka[/MENTION] [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION]


----------



## Butcher (23 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Lancio il sondaggio
> 
> *Dagli ottavi in poi, visto che le partite diventano più difficili da pronosticare e si entra sempre più nel vivo della competizione, cambia il calcolo dei punteggi, mentre prima era 1 punto per il segno esatto e 3 per il risultato indovinato, adesso si passa a 2 per il segno e 5 per il risultato indovinato. Siete d'accordo o volete continuare con la vecchia formula? *
> 
> [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] [MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION] [MENTION=1063]28Maggio2003[/MENTION] [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION] [MENTION=60]BB7[/MENTION] [MENTION=54]DannySa[/MENTION] [MENTION=2284]kolao95[/MENTION] [MENTION=186]hiei87[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION] [MENTION=2419]dhorasoosarebbetitolare[/MENTION] [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=1445]diavolo[/MENTION] [MENTION=171]Marilson[/MENTION] [MENTION=145]Now i'm here[/MENTION] [MENTION=133]Magnus_Marcus[/MENTION] [MENTION=138]Liuke[/MENTION] [MENTION=1464]MissRossonera[/MENTION] [MENTION=276]Freddy Manson[/MENTION] [MENTION=1279]Tic[/MENTION] [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] [MENTION=1065]Heaven[/MENTION] [MENTION=226]robs91[/MENTION] [MENTION=1069]666psycho[/MENTION] [MENTION=256]smallball[/MENTION] [MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION] [MENTION=199]Nicco[/MENTION] [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION] [MENTION=73]Butcher[/MENTION] [MENTION=2052]danykz[/MENTION] [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION] [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION] [MENTION=1706]wfiesso[/MENTION] [MENTION=1567]mr.wolf[/MENTION] [MENTION=2390]Sand[/MENTION] [MENTION=2209]Symon[/MENTION] [MENTION=2177]Willy Wonka[/MENTION] [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION]



"Vadi vadi!"


----------



## Symon (23 Giugno 2016)

Va bene coi punti in più!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (23 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Lancio il sondaggio
> 
> *Dagli ottavi in poi, visto che le partite diventano più difficili da pronosticare e si entra sempre più nel vivo della competizione, cambia il calcolo dei punteggi, mentre prima era 1 punto per il segno esatto e 3 per il risultato indovinato, adesso si passa a 2 per il segno e 5 per il risultato indovinato. Siete d'accordo o volete continuare con la vecchia formula? *
> 
> [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] [MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION] [MENTION=1063]28Maggio2003[/MENTION] [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION] [MENTION=60]BB7[/MENTION] [MENTION=54]DannySa[/MENTION] [MENTION=2284]kolao95[/MENTION] [MENTION=186]hiei87[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION] [MENTION=2419]dhorasoosarebbetitolare[/MENTION] [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=1445]diavolo[/MENTION] [MENTION=171]Marilson[/MENTION] [MENTION=145]Now i'm here[/MENTION] [MENTION=133]Magnus_Marcus[/MENTION] [MENTION=138]Liuke[/MENTION] [MENTION=1464]MissRossonera[/MENTION] [MENTION=276]Freddy Manson[/MENTION] [MENTION=1279]Tic[/MENTION] [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] [MENTION=1065]Heaven[/MENTION] [MENTION=226]robs91[/MENTION] [MENTION=1069]666psycho[/MENTION] [MENTION=256]smallball[/MENTION] [MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION] [MENTION=199]Nicco[/MENTION] [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION] [MENTION=73]Butcher[/MENTION] [MENTION=2052]danykz[/MENTION] [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION] [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION] [MENTION=1706]wfiesso[/MENTION] [MENTION=1567]mr.wolf[/MENTION] [MENTION=2390]Sand[/MENTION] [MENTION=2209]Symon[/MENTION] [MENTION=2177]Willy Wonka[/MENTION] [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION]



Io direi 3 per il segno e 5 per il risultato esatto, giusto per mantenere la differenza di 3 punti tra le due tipologie di pronostico. Questa e' comunque una mia opinione, poi mi sta bene qualsiasi cosa decidiate


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Giugno 2016)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Io direi 3 per il segno e 5 per il risultato esatto, giusto per mantenere la differenza di 3 punti tra le due tipologie di pronostico. Questa e' comunque una mia opinione, poi mi sta bene qualsiasi cosa decidiate



la differenza è di 2 cosi o no? spiegati meglio


----------



## Nicco (23 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Lancio il sondaggio
> 
> *Dagli ottavi in poi, visto che le partite diventano più difficili da pronosticare e si entra sempre più nel vivo della competizione, cambia il calcolo dei punteggi, mentre prima era 1 punto per il segno esatto e 3 per il risultato indovinato, adesso si passa a 2 per il segno e 5 per il risultato indovinato. Siete d'accordo o volete continuare con la vecchia formula? *
> 
> [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] [MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION] [MENTION=1063]28Maggio2003[/MENTION] [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION] [MENTION=60]BB7[/MENTION] [MENTION=54]DannySa[/MENTION] [MENTION=2284]kolao95[/MENTION] [MENTION=186]hiei87[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION] [MENTION=2419]dhorasoosarebbetitolare[/MENTION] [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=1445]diavolo[/MENTION] [MENTION=171]Marilson[/MENTION] [MENTION=145]Now i'm here[/MENTION] [MENTION=133]Magnus_Marcus[/MENTION] [MENTION=138]Liuke[/MENTION] [MENTION=1464]MissRossonera[/MENTION] [MENTION=276]Freddy Manson[/MENTION] [MENTION=1279]Tic[/MENTION] [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] [MENTION=1065]Heaven[/MENTION] [MENTION=226]robs91[/MENTION] [MENTION=1069]666psycho[/MENTION] [MENTION=256]smallball[/MENTION] [MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION] [MENTION=199]Nicco[/MENTION] [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION] [MENTION=73]Butcher[/MENTION] [MENTION=2052]danykz[/MENTION] [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION] [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION] [MENTION=1706]wfiesso[/MENTION] [MENTION=1567]mr.wolf[/MENTION] [MENTION=2390]Sand[/MENTION] [MENTION=2209]Symon[/MENTION] [MENTION=2177]Willy Wonka[/MENTION] [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION]


No problem


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (23 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Lancio il sondaggio
> 
> *Dagli ottavi in poi, visto che le partite diventano più difficili da pronosticare e si entra sempre più nel vivo della competizione, cambia il calcolo dei punteggi, mentre prima era 1 punto per il segno esatto e 3 per il risultato indovinato, adesso si passa a 2 per il segno e 5 per il risultato indovinato. Siete d'accordo o volete continuare con la vecchia formula? *
> 
> [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] [MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION] [MENTION=1063]28Maggio2003[/MENTION] [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION] [MENTION=60]BB7[/MENTION] [MENTION=54]DannySa[/MENTION] [MENTION=2284]kolao95[/MENTION] [MENTION=186]hiei87[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION] [MENTION=2419]dhorasoosarebbetitolare[/MENTION] [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=1445]diavolo[/MENTION] [MENTION=171]Marilson[/MENTION] [MENTION=145]Now i'm here[/MENTION] [MENTION=133]Magnus_Marcus[/MENTION] [MENTION=138]Liuke[/MENTION] [MENTION=1464]MissRossonera[/MENTION] [MENTION=276]Freddy Manson[/MENTION] [MENTION=1279]Tic[/MENTION] [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] [MENTION=1065]Heaven[/MENTION] [MENTION=226]robs91[/MENTION] [MENTION=1069]666psycho[/MENTION] [MENTION=256]smallball[/MENTION] [MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION] [MENTION=199]Nicco[/MENTION] [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION] [MENTION=73]Butcher[/MENTION] [MENTION=2052]danykz[/MENTION] [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION] [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION] [MENTION=1706]wfiesso[/MENTION] [MENTION=1567]mr.wolf[/MENTION] [MENTION=2390]Sand[/MENTION] [MENTION=2209]Symon[/MENTION] [MENTION=2177]Willy Wonka[/MENTION] [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION]



Hai ragione, ben venga.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (23 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> la differenza è di 2 cosi o no? spiegati meglio



Si, mi sono sbagliato. Intendevo appunto mantenere la differenza di 2: 1 e 3 vecchio punteggio = 3 e 5 nuovo punteggio.


----------



## kolao95 (23 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Lancio il sondaggio
> 
> *Dagli ottavi in poi, visto che le partite diventano più difficili da pronosticare e si entra sempre più nel vivo della competizione, cambia il calcolo dei punteggi, mentre prima era 1 punto per il segno esatto e 3 per il risultato indovinato, adesso si passa a 2 per il segno e 5 per il risultato indovinato. Siete d'accordo o volete continuare con la vecchia formula? *
> 
> [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] [MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION] [MENTION=1063]28Maggio2003[/MENTION] [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION] [MENTION=60]BB7[/MENTION] [MENTION=54]DannySa[/MENTION] [MENTION=2284]kolao95[/MENTION] [MENTION=186]hiei87[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION] [MENTION=2419]dhorasoosarebbetitolare[/MENTION] [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=1445]diavolo[/MENTION] [MENTION=171]Marilson[/MENTION] [MENTION=145]Now i'm here[/MENTION] [MENTION=133]Magnus_Marcus[/MENTION] [MENTION=138]Liuke[/MENTION] [MENTION=1464]MissRossonera[/MENTION] [MENTION=276]Freddy Manson[/MENTION] [MENTION=1279]Tic[/MENTION] [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] [MENTION=1065]Heaven[/MENTION] [MENTION=226]robs91[/MENTION] [MENTION=1069]666psycho[/MENTION] [MENTION=256]smallball[/MENTION] [MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION] [MENTION=199]Nicco[/MENTION] [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION] [MENTION=73]Butcher[/MENTION] [MENTION=2052]danykz[/MENTION] [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION] [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION] [MENTION=1706]wfiesso[/MENTION] [MENTION=1567]mr.wolf[/MENTION] [MENTION=2390]Sand[/MENTION] [MENTION=2209]Symon[/MENTION] [MENTION=2177]Willy Wonka[/MENTION] [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION]



No problem.


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Giugno 2016)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Si, mi sono sbagliato. Intendevo appunto mantenere la differenza di 2: 1 e 3 vecchio punteggio = 3 e 5 nuovo punteggio.



però non è cosi che si fanno i rapporti eh allora se mettevo 10 il risultato indovinato doveva essere 8 il segno esatto, mi sembra un po troppo, mentre prima c'era una scala da una a tre ora c'è una scala da 2 a 5, ciooè per essere perfetti e mantenere il rapporto 1 a 3 dovevamo fare 2 a 6 ma siccome voglio rendere tutto un po più equilibrato fino alla fine ho preferito diminuire di un po la differenza tra segno e risultato, non so se mi sono spiegato, se avete comunque idee da proporre fate bene a chiedere


----------



## robs91 (23 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Lancio il sondaggio
> 
> *Dagli ottavi in poi, visto che le partite diventano più difficili da pronosticare e si entra sempre più nel vivo della competizione, cambia il calcolo dei punteggi, mentre prima era 1 punto per il segno esatto e 3 per il risultato indovinato, adesso si passa a 2 per il segno e 5 per il risultato indovinato. Siete d'accordo o volete continuare con la vecchia formula? *
> 
> [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] [MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION] [MENTION=1063]28Maggio2003[/MENTION] [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION] [MENTION=60]BB7[/MENTION] [MENTION=54]DannySa[/MENTION] [MENTION=2284]kolao95[/MENTION] [MENTION=186]hiei87[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION] [MENTION=2419]dhorasoosarebbetitolare[/MENTION] [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=1445]diavolo[/MENTION] [MENTION=171]Marilson[/MENTION] [MENTION=145]Now i'm here[/MENTION] [MENTION=133]Magnus_Marcus[/MENTION] [MENTION=138]Liuke[/MENTION] [MENTION=1464]MissRossonera[/MENTION] [MENTION=276]Freddy Manson[/MENTION] [MENTION=1279]Tic[/MENTION] [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] [MENTION=1065]Heaven[/MENTION] [MENTION=226]robs91[/MENTION] [MENTION=1069]666psycho[/MENTION] [MENTION=256]smallball[/MENTION] [MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION] [MENTION=199]Nicco[/MENTION] [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION] [MENTION=73]Butcher[/MENTION] [MENTION=2052]danykz[/MENTION] [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION] [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION] [MENTION=1706]wfiesso[/MENTION] [MENTION=1567]mr.wolf[/MENTION] [MENTION=2390]Sand[/MENTION] [MENTION=2209]Symon[/MENTION] [MENTION=2177]Willy Wonka[/MENTION] [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION]


Ovviamente sono d'accordo.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (23 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> però non è cosi che si fanno i rapporti eh allora se mettevo 10 il risultato indovinato doveva essere 8 il segno esatto, mi sembra un po troppo, mentre prima c'era una scala da una a tre ora c'è una scala da 2 a 5, ciooè per essere perfetti e mantenere il rapporto 1 a 3 dovevamo fare 2 a 6 ma siccome voglio rendere tutto un po più equilibrato fino alla fine ho preferito diminuire di un po la differenza tra segno e risultato, non so se mi sono spiegato, se avete comunque idee da proporre fate bene a chiedere



Sisi, ho capito il tuo ragionamento. No problem comunque, come detto mi sta bene in ogni caso qualsiasi formula


----------



## wfiesso (23 Giugno 2016)

Ottimo anche x me, si riapre tutto


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Lancio il sondaggio
> 
> *Dagli ottavi in poi, visto che le partite diventano più difficili da pronosticare e si entra sempre più nel vivo della competizione, cambia il calcolo dei punteggi, mentre prima era 1 punto per il segno esatto e 3 per il risultato indovinato, adesso si passa a 2 per il segno e 5 per il risultato indovinato. Siete d'accordo o volete continuare con la vecchia formula? *
> 
> [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] [MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION] [MENTION=1063]28Maggio2003[/MENTION] [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION] [MENTION=60]BB7[/MENTION] [MENTION=54]DannySa[/MENTION] [MENTION=2284]kolao95[/MENTION] [MENTION=186]hiei87[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION] [MENTION=2419]dhorasoosarebbetitolare[/MENTION] [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=1445]diavolo[/MENTION] [MENTION=171]Marilson[/MENTION] [MENTION=145]Now i'm here[/MENTION] [MENTION=133]Magnus_Marcus[/MENTION] [MENTION=138]Liuke[/MENTION] [MENTION=1464]MissRossonera[/MENTION] [MENTION=276]Freddy Manson[/MENTION] [MENTION=1279]Tic[/MENTION] [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] [MENTION=1065]Heaven[/MENTION] [MENTION=226]robs91[/MENTION] [MENTION=1069]666psycho[/MENTION] [MENTION=256]smallball[/MENTION] [MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION] [MENTION=199]Nicco[/MENTION] [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION] [MENTION=73]Butcher[/MENTION] [MENTION=2052]danykz[/MENTION] [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION] [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION] [MENTION=1706]wfiesso[/MENTION] [MENTION=1567]mr.wolf[/MENTION] [MENTION=2390]Sand[/MENTION] [MENTION=2209]Symon[/MENTION] [MENTION=2177]Willy Wonka[/MENTION] [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION]



il risultato sbagliato vale sempre 0? In tal caso a me cambia poco quindi no problem!


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> il risultato sbagliato vale sempre 0? In tal caso a me cambia poco quindi no problem!



sisi certo, se facessi valere qualcosa anche il risultato sbagliato tu saresti un fenomeno


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Lancio il sondaggio
> 
> *Dagli ottavi in poi, visto che le partite diventano più difficili da pronosticare e si entra sempre più nel vivo della competizione, cambia il calcolo dei punteggi, mentre prima era 1 punto per il segno esatto e 3 per il risultato indovinato, adesso si passa a 2 per il segno e 5 per il risultato indovinato. Siete d'accordo o volete continuare con la vecchia formula? *
> 
> [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] [MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION] [MENTION=1063]28Maggio2003[/MENTION] [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION] [MENTION=60]BB7[/MENTION] [MENTION=54]DannySa[/MENTION] [MENTION=2284]kolao95[/MENTION] [MENTION=186]hiei87[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION] [MENTION=2419]dhorasoosarebbetitolare[/MENTION] [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=1445]diavolo[/MENTION] [MENTION=171]Marilson[/MENTION] [MENTION=145]Now i'm here[/MENTION] [MENTION=133]Magnus_Marcus[/MENTION] [MENTION=138]Liuke[/MENTION] [MENTION=1464]MissRossonera[/MENTION] [MENTION=276]Freddy Manson[/MENTION] [MENTION=1279]Tic[/MENTION] [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] [MENTION=1065]Heaven[/MENTION] [MENTION=226]robs91[/MENTION] [MENTION=1069]666psycho[/MENTION] [MENTION=256]smallball[/MENTION] [MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION] [MENTION=199]Nicco[/MENTION] [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION] [MENTION=73]Butcher[/MENTION] [MENTION=2052]danykz[/MENTION] [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION] [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION] [MENTION=1706]wfiesso[/MENTION] [MENTION=1567]mr.wolf[/MENTION] [MENTION=2390]Sand[/MENTION] [MENTION=2209]Symon[/MENTION] [MENTION=2177]Willy Wonka[/MENTION] [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION]



Intendi risultato al 90' o evetualmente anche al 120'? Io direi che andrebbe fatto un calcolo su misura perchè dire x al 90' è un conto, preventivare i rigori è sempre x ma è ben altra roba. Altrimenti facciamo come per le scommesse dove si tengono in conto solo i 90' regolamentari e il tuo criterio punti va più che bene. Da premettere però che con la qualificazione in ballo si preannunciano partite molto più bloccate .
Comunque sia decidi tu e per me va sempre bene. Importante capire il meccanismo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> sisi certo, se facessi valere qualcosa anche il risultato sbagliato tu saresti un fenomeno



Guiderei la classifica a mani basse


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Giugno 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Intendi risultato al 90' o evetualmente anche al 120'? Io direi che andrebbe fatto un calcolo su misura perchè dire x al 90' è un conto, preventivare i rigori è sempre x ma è ben altra roba. Altrimenti facciamo come per le scommesse dove si tengono in conto solo i 90' regolamentari e il tuo criterio punti va più che bene. Da premettere però che con la qualificazione in ballo si preannunciano partite molto più bloccate .
> Comunque sia decidi tu e per me va sempre bene. Importante capire il meccanismo.



conta il risultato nei 90, se prendi un x si capisce che la partita è finita ai supplementari, parliamo di partite a eliminazione diretta


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> conta il risultato nei 90, se prendi un x si capisce che la partita è finita ai supplementari, parliamo di partite a eliminazione diretta



Ok chiarissimo ora!!! Thanks!!!! Prima i supplementari non erano previsti per questo ti ho chiesto lumi!!!


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Giugno 2016)

*facciamo una cosa, voglio sapere anche la squadra che passa, aggiungo un ulteriore punto, non importa come passa, se ai rigori o ai supplementari, siccome parliamo di eliminazione diretta in partite secche sarebbe più divertente pronosticare anche il passaggio del turno, quindi scrivete risultato e squadra che passa*

Esempio

*Marocco-Trinidad e Tobago 1-1 ( marocco)* quindi se tipo la partita finisce 0-0 e passa il marocco ai rigori, si ricevono 2 (segno esatto) più 1 (passaggio turno) per un totale di 3

Se azzeccate sia il risultato che la squadra che passa il turno sono 5 più 1=6

Cosi almeno il gioco coinvolgerà anche tempi supplementari e rigori ma ricordo che il risultato che pronosticate vale solo per i 90 minuti


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Giugno 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ok chiarissimo ora!!! Thanks!!!! Prima i supplementari non erano previsti per questo ti ho chiesto lumi!!!



ho aggiunto un altro criterio, se non vi piace ditemelo


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ho aggiunto un altro criterio, se non vi piace ditemelo



il passaggio del turno dipende necessariamente dal segno pronosticato ?? Mi spiego meglio : 
brasile- argentina io pronostico 1-1 ( brasile)
se becco l'1-1 finale e passa poi ai supplementari o i rigori il brasile conquisto un 5+1
Se becco 1-1 finale al 90' ma passa ai supplementari o rigori l'argentina conquisto 5 punti senza bonus qualificazione
Se finisce 2-1 e quindi stecco il pronostico segno esatto ma becco la qualificata??? lo prendo il punto o il punto qualificazione è vincolante al segno finale??


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Giugno 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> il passaggio del turno dipende necessariamente dal segno pronosticato ?? Mi spiego meglio :
> brasile- argentina io pronostico 1-1 ( brasile)
> se becco l'1-1 finale e passa poi ai supplementari o i rigori il brasile conquisto un 5+1
> Se becco 1-1 finale al 90' ma passa ai supplementari o rigori l'argentina conquisto 5 punti senza bonus qualificazione
> Se finisce 2-1 e quindi stecco il pronostico segno esatto ma becco la qualificata??? lo prendo il punto o il punto qualificazione è vincolante al segno finale??



non è vincolante, prendi il punto uguale, considerale come due cose distinte e separate


----------



## MrPeppez (23 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Lancio il sondaggio
> 
> *Dagli ottavi in poi, visto che le partite diventano più difficili da pronosticare e si entra sempre più nel vivo della competizione, cambia il calcolo dei punteggi, mentre prima era 1 punto per il segno esatto e 3 per il risultato indovinato, adesso si passa a 2 per il segno e 5 per il risultato indovinato. Siete d'accordo o volete continuare con la vecchia formula? *
> 
> [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] [MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION] [MENTION=1063]28Maggio2003[/MENTION] [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION] [MENTION=60]BB7[/MENTION] [MENTION=54]DannySa[/MENTION] [MENTION=2284]kolao95[/MENTION] [MENTION=186]hiei87[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION] [MENTION=2419]dhorasoosarebbetitolare[/MENTION] [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=1445]diavolo[/MENTION] [MENTION=171]Marilson[/MENTION] [MENTION=145]Now i'm here[/MENTION] [MENTION=133]Magnus_Marcus[/MENTION] [MENTION=138]Liuke[/MENTION] [MENTION=1464]MissRossonera[/MENTION] [MENTION=276]Freddy Manson[/MENTION] [MENTION=1279]Tic[/MENTION] [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] [MENTION=1065]Heaven[/MENTION] [MENTION=226]robs91[/MENTION] [MENTION=1069]666psycho[/MENTION] [MENTION=256]smallball[/MENTION] [MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION] [MENTION=199]Nicco[/MENTION] [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION] [MENTION=73]Butcher[/MENTION] [MENTION=2052]danykz[/MENTION] [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION] [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION] [MENTION=1706]wfiesso[/MENTION] [MENTION=1567]mr.wolf[/MENTION] [MENTION=2390]Sand[/MENTION] [MENTION=2209]Symon[/MENTION] [MENTION=2177]Willy Wonka[/MENTION] [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION]



ok


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Giugno 2016)

Va benissimo.


----------



## Symon (23 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> *facciamo una cosa, voglio sapere anche la squadra che passa, aggiungo un ulteriore punto, non importa come passa, se ai rigori o ai supplementari, siccome parliamo di eliminazione diretta in partite secche sarebbe più divertente pronosticare anche il passaggio del turno, quindi scrivete risultato e squadra che passa*



Io preferisco così. E' più o meno come avevo proposto io. La tua è più semplificata giustamente, perchè c'è solo in aggiunta chi passa il turno. Rigori o supplementari non importa.
Io sono d'accordo, almeno rendiamo più avvicente il fattore suppl. e rigori.


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Giugno 2016)

Symon ha scritto:


> Io preferisco così. E' più o meno come avevo proposto io. La tua è più semplificata giustamente, perchè c'è solo in aggiunta chi passa il turno. Rigori o supplementari non importa.
> Io sono d'accordo, almeno rendiamo più avvicente il fattore suppl. e rigori.



perfetto, adesso sono fuori, appena torno a casa inizio a postare gli ottavi di finale che sabato si gioca


----------



## Symon (23 Giugno 2016)

Dai che è tardiiiii! Voglio pronosticare!!!
^^


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (23 Giugno 2016)

Ok per me!


----------



## hiei87 (23 Giugno 2016)

Vada per la nuova formula!


----------



## juventino (23 Giugno 2016)

Va bene anche per me.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Giugno 2016)

Incredibile come fino a 2-3 giorni fossi tipo terzo e ora sono a metà classifica. Servirebbe uno sprint da milan Inzaghiano di dicembre.


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Giugno 2016)

ragazzi ci sono, datemi 10 minuti e si parte


----------



## diavolo (23 Giugno 2016)

Ok anche per me


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Giugno 2016)

ecco il topic degli ottavi 

Ottavi di finale


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Giugno 2016)

[MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] devi mettere anche la squadra che passa il turno come ha fatto [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION], modifica il messaggio


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Giugno 2016)

[MENTION=199]Nicco[/MENTION] e [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] leggete bene il regolamento, va anche pronosticata la squadra che passa il turno come hanno fatto gli altri, è meglio per voi, se azzeccate guadagnate un punto in più


----------



## Nicco (23 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=199]Nicco[/MENTION] e [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] leggete bene il regolamento, va anche pronosticata la squadra che passa il turno come hanno fatto gli altri, è meglio per voi, se azzeccate guadagnate un punto in più


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Giugno 2016)

Nicco ha scritto:


>



perfetto, l'importante è indicarlo nei pareggi, poi se volete rendermi il compito più facile e lo specificate in tutte le partite non mi offendo


----------



## MrPeppez (23 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=199]Nicco[/MENTION] e [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] leggete bene il regolamento, va anche pronosticata la squadra che passa il turno come hanno fatto gli altri, è meglio per voi, se azzeccate guadagnate un punto in più



Fatto 

scusate


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Fatto
> 
> scusate



tranquillo, tanto non avei messo pareggi, era semplicemente per avvertirti che il regolamento è cambiato


----------



## MissRossonera (23 Giugno 2016)

Va bene sia per il nuovo sistema di punteggio che per l'aggiunta di chi passa, tanto non li becco comunque e quindi non mi cambia nulla.


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Giugno 2016)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Va bene sia per il nuovo sistema di punteggio che per l'aggiunta di chi passa, tanto non li becco comunque e quindi non mi cambia nulla.



oh, hai 23 punti come me e io a fine europeo sarò lassù in cima quindi vedi un po te


----------



## MissRossonera (23 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> oh, hai 23 punti come me e io a fine europeo sarò lassù in cima quindi vedi un po te



Ah, allora sto tranquilla, si viaggia!


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Giugno 2016)

[MENTION=145]Now i'm here[/MENTION] fammi capire perchè dici che vince la spagna 0-1 e poi pronostichi che passa l'Italia, premesso che io non ho mai detto che non si possa fare, però non avevo mai pensato a questa ipotesi


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Giugno 2016)

comunque non si può fare ragazzi mettere la vittoria di una squadra e poi dire che passa l'altra, è come totalizzare almeno un punto sicuro, cioè io ho detto che sono due cose separate ma non cosi separate, cioè sono separate nel modo di calcolarle ma sono sempre legate tra loro


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Giugno 2016)

si [MENTION=73]Butcher[/MENTION] tempi regolamentari sono, se pronostichi un pareggio lasci intendere che si andrà ai supplementari, in sostanza conta il risultato nei 90 minuti mentre per il passaggio turno va bene anche se avviene ai rigori o agli stessi supplementari


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=145]Now i'm here[/MENTION] fammi capire perchè dici che vince la spagna 0-1 e poi pronostichi che passa l'Italia, premesso che io non ho mai detto che non si possa fare, però non avevo mai pensato a questa ipotesi



scusa ho riletto adesso il mio messaggio e mi sono accorta di aver sbagliato, volevo modificarlo ma mi dava errore. 

confermo l'1-0 per l'italia---->squadra che passa ITALIA


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Giugno 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> scusa ho riletto adesso il mio messaggio e mi sono accorta di aver sbagliato, volevo modificarlo ma mi dava errore.
> 
> confermo l'1-0 per l'italia---->squadra che passa ITALIA



perfetto


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Giugno 2016)

[MENTION=145]Now i'm here[/MENTION] non te lo fa modificare?


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=145]Now i'm here[/MENTION] non te lo fa modificare?



niente, ho rifatto il messaggio da zero, l'altro non me lo fa modificare. 
tieni buono il secondo post.


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Giugno 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> niente, ho rifatto il messaggio da zero, l'altro non me lo fa modificare.
> tieni buono il secondo post.



va bene dai


----------



## wfiesso (23 Giugno 2016)

spero di aver sbagliato solo il pronostico pro spagna  e imperterrito confermo che ho dato vincente lìIslanda con l'Inghilterra


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> spero di aver sbagliato solo il pronostico pro spagna  e imperterrito confermo che ho dato vincente lìIslanda con l'Inghilterra



tu sei fuori ahahahha ci credi davvero?


----------



## wfiesso (23 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> tu sei fuori ahahahha ci credi davvero?



si si, sono fuori  mi sa troppo da "grecia" questa Islanda, mi sta troppo simpatica, godrei come un riccio a veder gli inglesi uscire con loro... e poi, nesuno l'ha data vincente, in caso di passaggio accorcerei di 5 punti su tutti  sono indietro... bisogna rischiare


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> si si, sono fuori  mi sa troppo da "grecia" questa Islanda, mi sta troppo simpatica, godrei come un riccio a veder gli inglesi uscire con loro... e poi, nesuno l'ha data vincente, in caso di passaggio accorcerei di 5 punti su tutti  sono indietro... bisogna rischiare



sei più spericolato dello spericolato [MENTION=2209]Symon[/MENTION]


----------



## wfiesso (23 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> sei più spericolato dello spericolato [MENTION=2209]Symon[/MENTION]



è per questo che non scommetto mai sulle partite


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Giugno 2016)

[MENTION=171]Marilson[/MENTION] devi segnare anche la squadra che secondo te passa il turno oltre al risultato esatto


----------



## smallball (24 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Lancio il sondaggio
> 
> *Dagli ottavi in poi, visto che le partite diventano più difficili da pronosticare e si entra sempre più nel vivo della competizione, cambia il calcolo dei punteggi, mentre prima era 1 punto per il segno esatto e 3 per il risultato indovinato, adesso si passa a 2 per il segno e 5 per il risultato indovinato. Siete d'accordo o volete continuare con la vecchia formula? *
> 
> [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] [MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION] [MENTION=1063]28Maggio2003[/MENTION] [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION] [MENTION=60]BB7[/MENTION] [MENTION=54]DannySa[/MENTION] [MENTION=2284]kolao95[/MENTION] [MENTION=186]hiei87[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION] [MENTION=2419]dhorasoosarebbetitolare[/MENTION] [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=1445]diavolo[/MENTION] [MENTION=171]Marilson[/MENTION] [MENTION=145]Now i'm here[/MENTION] [MENTION=133]Magnus_Marcus[/MENTION] [MENTION=138]Liuke[/MENTION] [MENTION=1464]MissRossonera[/MENTION] [MENTION=276]Freddy Manson[/MENTION] [MENTION=1279]Tic[/MENTION] [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] [MENTION=1065]Heaven[/MENTION] [MENTION=226]robs91[/MENTION] [MENTION=1069]666psycho[/MENTION] [MENTION=256]smallball[/MENTION] [MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION] [MENTION=199]Nicco[/MENTION] [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION] [MENTION=73]Butcher[/MENTION] [MENTION=2052]danykz[/MENTION] [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION] [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION] [MENTION=1706]wfiesso[/MENTION] [MENTION=1567]mr.wolf[/MENTION] [MENTION=2390]Sand[/MENTION] [MENTION=2209]Symon[/MENTION] [MENTION=2177]Willy Wonka[/MENTION] [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION]



okkk


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Giugno 2016)

smallball ha scritto:


> okkk



smallball leggi anche qua, abbiamo aggiunto un altra novità, correggi quindi il messaggio dei pronostici 




Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> *facciamo una cosa, voglio sapere anche la squadra che passa, aggiungo un ulteriore punto, non importa come passa, se ai rigori o ai supplementari, siccome parliamo di eliminazione diretta in partite secche sarebbe più divertente pronosticare anche il passaggio del turno, quindi scrivete risultato e squadra che passa*
> 
> Esempio
> 
> ...


----------



## smallball (24 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> smallball leggi anche qua, abbiamo aggiunto un altra novità, correggi quindi il messaggio dei pronostici


provvedo immediatamente


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Giugno 2016)

smallball ha scritto:


> provvedo immediatamente



grande, adesso è ok


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Giugno 2016)

Ricordo a tutti quelli che ancora non hanno postato i pronostici (me compreso  ) che domani ( ore 15) gia si gioca per gli ottavi, quindi cercate di non dimenticare di inserirli nel topic qui sotto:

Ottavi di finale

[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] [MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION] [MENTION=1063]28Maggio2003[/MENTION] [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION] [MENTION=1464]MissRossonera[/MENTION] [MENTION=276]Freddy Manson[/MENTION] [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] [MENTION=1065]Heaven[/MENTION] [MENTION=226]robs91[/MENTION] [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] [MENTION=2052]danykz[/MENTION] [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION] [MENTION=1567]mr.wolf[/MENTION] [MENTION=2390]Sand[/MENTION] [MENTION=2177]Willy Wonka[/MENTION] [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION]

Per chi non ne fosse ancora conoscenza, invito a leggere il nuovo regolamento, lo trovate sotto le partite degli ottavi di finale..


----------



## Marilson (24 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=171]Marilson[/MENTION] devi segnare anche la squadra che secondo te passa il turno oltre al risultato esatto



non capisco non e' implicito?


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Giugno 2016)

Marilson ha scritto:


> non capisco non e' implicito?



nel tuo caso si perchè non hai messo pareggi, ma se pronosticavi una partita finita in pareggio occorreva anche specificare quale squadra secondo te avrebbe passato il turno, puoi anche lasciare cosi


----------



## DannySa (24 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> sei più spericolato dello spericolato [MENTION=2209]Symon[/MENTION]



Symon mi ha detto che punta tutto sull'Irlanda del Nord.


----------



## DannySa (24 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> nel tuo caso si perchè non hai messo pareggi, ma se pronosticavi una partita finita in pareggio occorreva anche specificare quale squadra secondo te avrebbe passato il turno, puoi anche lasciare cosi



Non è detto, la Croazia vince 1-0 e poi la squalificano per via delle scemenze dei tifosi, passa l'altra squadra.
Non dirmi che non ci avevi pensato quando hai stilato il regolamento....


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Non è detto, la Croazia vince 1-0 e poi la squalificano per via delle scemenze dei tifosi, passa l'altra squadra.
> Non dirmi che non ci avevi pensato quando hai stilato il regolamento....



in quel caso è 3-0 a tavolino, non vale l'1-0 del campo..ho pensato a tutto


----------



## DannySa (24 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> in quel caso è 3-0 a tavolino, non vale l'1-0 del campo..ho pensato a tutto



Sì ma bisogna indovinare lo stesso il risultato del campo prima dell'interruzione del match, non dirmi che non ci avevi pensato.


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Sì ma bisogna indovinare lo stesso il risultato del campo prima dell'interruzione del match, non dirmi che non ci avevi pensato.



la partita viene annullata in quel caso, non vale


----------



## DannySa (24 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> la partita viene annullata in quel caso, non vale



Il regolamento è troppo soft, un po' ti capisco, augurati che non succeda.


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Il regolamento è troppo soft, un po' ti capisco, augurati che non succeda.



siete voi quelli che pronosticate, per indovinare dovete indovinare tutto, tipo dovete fare cosi se vi sentite che succede altrimenti non vale come ti ho detto prima

croazia portogallo 1-0 sul campo e 0-3 per il portogallo a tavolino per colpa dei tifosi croati

dovete anche indovinare la motivazione se volete i punti, dovete dirmi cosa hanno fatto di preciso i tifosi croati

1) hanno gettato petardi e fumogeni in campo
2) hanno buttato un motorino dal terzo anello
3) hanno disegnato una svastica sul terreno di gioco
4) varie ed eventuali


----------



## DannySa (24 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> siete voi quelli che pronosticate, per indovinare dovete indovinare tutto, tipo dovete fare cosi se vi sentite che succede altrimenti non vale come ti ho detto prima
> 
> croazia portogallo 1-0 sul campo e 0-3 per il portogallo a tavolino per colpa dei tifosi croati
> 
> ...



Ah ecco immagino che questi siano i bonus che valgono tanti tanti punti..


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ah ecco immagino che questi siano i bonus che valgono tanti tanti punti..



se li indovinate si ma se sbagliate si sottraggono quei punti


----------



## DannySa (24 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> se li indovinate si ma se sbagliate si sottraggono quei punti



Sei troppo severo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Sei troppo severo.


----------



## DannySa (24 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


>



Fai passare la voglia di pronosticare


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Fai passare la voglia di pronosticare



magari ve la facessi passare, meno siamo più salgo in classifica, più salgo in classifica e più mi avvicino alla vetta, più mi avvicino alla vetta e più mi sento un fenomeno, più mi sento un fenomeno e più divento imbattibile , più divento imbattibile e più vinco


----------



## DannySa (24 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> magari ve la facessi passare, meno siamo più salgo in classifica, più salgo in classifica e più mi avvicino alla vetta, più mi avvicino alla vetta e più mi sento un fenomeno, più mi sento un fenomeno e più divento imbattibile , più divento imbattibile e più vinco



Attento a davoreb, è una spina nel fianco.


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Attento a davoreb, è una spina nel fianco.



una spina nel fiasco


----------



## DannySa (24 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> una spina nel fiasco



E' stato primo per diverse giornate, è da temere.
Sa come si sta lassù, poi fai te.


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> E' stato primo per diverse giornate, è da temere.
> Sa come si sta lassù, poi fai te.



si peccato che si è messo a festeggiare come questi tifosi inglesi dopo il galles, e i risultati dopo si sono visti


----------



## Marilson (24 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> nel tuo caso si perchè non hai messo pareggi, ma se pronosticavi una partita finita in pareggio occorreva anche specificare quale squadra secondo te avrebbe passato il turno, puoi anche lasciare cosi



ok lascio cosi.. poi vediamo ai quarti


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Giugno 2016)

Marilson ha scritto:


> ok lascio cosi.. poi vediamo ai quarti



perfetto


----------



## Symon (24 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Symon mi ha detto che punta tutto sull'Irlanda del Nord.



No Danny non mi hai ascoltato bene, ti ho detto Irlanda, non Irlanda del Nord...
Difatti mi sà che se non altro mi tengo il titolo di "spericolato", ho fatto fuori la Francia organizzatrice 


D'altronde ho un buon maestro....


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Giugno 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> ragazzi sono in crisi totale, comunque mi sento ispirato per gli ottavi



scommetto su una tua risalita, non deludermi


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Giugno 2016)

[MENTION=54]DannySa[/MENTION] svuota gli mp, sei strapieno


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Giugno 2016)

Mancate solo voi per i pronostici, avete meno di due ore di tempo, sbrigatevi
[MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] [MENTION=2052]danykz[/MENTION] [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION] [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION]

Ottavi di finale


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Giugno 2016)

anche [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION]


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Giugno 2016)

[MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] non puoi pronsoticare italia spagna 1-3 e poi dire che passa l'italia, doppio erroreeee doppio erroreeeeee


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] non puoi pronsoticare italia spagna 1-3 e poi dire che passa l'italia, doppio erroreeee doppio erroreeeeee



Ahahah errore nel quote sistemo, grazie della menzione comunque me ne sarei dimenticato


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Giugno 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ahahah errore nel quote sistemo, grazie della menzione comunque me ne sarei dimenticato



okkei


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> anche [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION]



Fatto!!!!! Buoni ottavi di finale a tutti!!!!!!


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] non puoi pronsoticare italia spagna 1-3 e poi dire che passa l'italia, doppio erroreeee doppio erroreeeeee



in teoria è possibile ahahhaha
ripescati come la danimarca '92 ahhaha


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Giugno 2016)

quindi solo [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION] non ha inserito i risultati


----------



## Symon (25 Giugno 2016)

L'1-1 l'abbiamo azzeccato in 5 o 6...col passaggio della Svizzera solo Davoreb l'ha pronosticato...vediamo se c'ha visto giusto.
Fabianski è in forma, se vanno ai rigori la vedo dura...


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Giugno 2016)

Symon ha scritto:


> L'1-1 l'abbiamo azzeccato in 5 o 6...col passaggio della Svizzera solo Davoreb l'ha pronosticato...vediamo se c'ha visto giusto.
> Fabianski è in forma, se vanno ai rigori la vedo dura...



Davoreb sta ritrovando i suoi poteri, incredibile


----------



## Symon (25 Giugno 2016)

E invece no, la Polonia è stata perfetta...hanno tirato delle sassate verso Sommer.
Aveva intuito la traiettoria del tiro di Milik, ma era talmente potente che gli ha piegato le mani...idem come i tiri di Lewandosky & co.
*4* pts in cassaforte...benebene
Anche il capolista mr wolf però -.-"

*edit 7pts ho fatto, col nuovo calcolo^^


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Giugno 2016)

Symon ha scritto:


> E invece no, la Polonia è stata perfetta...hanno tirato delle sassate verso Sommer.
> Aveva intuito la traiettoria del tiro di Milik, ma era talmente potente che gli ha piegato le mani...idem come i tiri di Lewandosky & co.
> 4 pts in cassaforte...benebene
> Anche il capolista mr wolf però -.-"



mr wolf non si ferma più, è assurdo


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Giugno 2016)

[MENTION=2209]Symon[/MENTION] comunque sono 6 i punti per te non 4


----------



## Symon (25 Giugno 2016)

Avevo corretto a 7 pts...
Non sono 5 + 2 ?


----------



## robs91 (25 Giugno 2016)

Primi sei punti portati a casa


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Giugno 2016)

Symon ha scritto:


> Avevo corretto a 7 pts...
> Non sono 5 + 2 ?



5+1


----------



## Symon (25 Giugno 2016)

Ok


----------



## wfiesso (25 Giugno 2016)

io non ho beccato il risultato, ma solo la qualificazione... na melma oserei dire  Lewa mi sta deludendo tantissimo, mi ha fatto perdere tanti punti sto maledetto


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> io non ho beccato il risultato, ma solo la qualificazione... na melma oserei dire  Lewa mi sta deludendo tantissimo, mi ha fatto perdere tanti punti sto maledetto



la più grande delusione degli europei fino ad ora, ma intanto la sua squadra è arrivata ai quarti lo stesso


----------



## wfiesso (25 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> la più grande delusione degli europei fino ad ora, ma intanto la sua squadra è arrivata ai quarti lo stesso



scommetto che se mi gioco l'uscita della polonia al prossimo turno lewa ne fa 16 proprio in quella partita


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Giugno 2016)

Ma i rigori valgono come gol nel risultato ? Nel senso che ufficialmente la Polonia ha vinto 2-1, o il risultato esatto sarebbe comunque 1-1 ?


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma i rigori valgono come gol nel risultato ? Nel senso che ufficialmente la Polonia ha vinto 2-1, o il risultato esatto sarebbe comunque 1-1 ?



il risultato esatto comprende solo i 90 minuti


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> il risultato esatto comprende solo i 90 minuti



Quanto vale beccare la vincente del turno ? E il risultato esatto ?


----------



## kolao95 (25 Giugno 2016)

Presi i primi due pronostici di oggi. Daje


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Quanto vale beccare la vincente del turno ? E il risultato esatto ?



beccare il risultato esatto 5, il solo segno esatto 2..mentre se indovini il passaggio del turno si aggiunge un altro punto..risultato esatto più passaggio del turno sono 6 punti


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Giugno 2016)

*CLASSIFICA
*
*Milo	40
mr.wolf	40
Dhorasoo	39
Symon	38
Kolao 95	37
robs91	37
Maggie	36
diavolo	35
Liuke	34
Sand	34
Marilson 32
Heaven 32
Willy Wonka 32
Fabry_cekko 31
diavoloINme 31
666psycho	30
Butcher	30
Dumbaghi	30
Superdinho	30
Nicco	30
Davoreb	29
Freddy manson	29
The ripper	28
Now I'm here 28
Mefisto94	28
Interista diventi pazzo 28
BB7	28
Tic	27
MrPeppez	27
28maggio2003	27
danykz	27
MissRossonera	27
Smallball	27
Wfiesso	26
Darren	26
hiei87	26
corvorossonero	26
Dannysa	25
juventino	24
Milanforever26	23
Magnus Marcus	22
*


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Giugno 2016)

Complimenti a [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION] per i 14 punti di oggi, ha scalato l'everest praticamente


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Complimenti a [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION] per i 14 punti di oggi, ha scalato l'everest praticamente




Dopo la partenza handicap bisognava darsi da fare. Dopo aver scomodato i morti ieri ho interpellato gli zingari!!


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> *CLASSIFICA
> *
> *Milo	40
> mr.wolf	40
> ...



cioè col nuovo calcolo dei punteggi si fanno molti più punti, la classifica può cambiare totalmente da un giorno all'altro


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Giugno 2016)

*CLASSIFICA*

*Dhorasoo	51
mr.wolf	49
Kolao 95	49
Milo	47
robs91	46
Maggie	45
Liuke	43
Sand	43
Symon	42
diavolo	42
MrPeppez	42
Marilson	41
Heaven	41
Willy Wonka	41
Fabry_cekko	40
diavoloINme	40
Now I'm here 40
Mefisto94	40
BB7	40
Superdinho 39
MissRossonera	39
Butcher	39
Dumbaghi	39
Nicco	39
28maggio2003	39
danykz	39
Freddy manson	38
Interista diventi pazzo	37
666psycho	36
Davoreb	36
Tic	36
Smallball	36
Wfiesso	35
Darren	35
hiei87	35
Dannysa	34
corvorossonero	33
Milanforever26	32
juventino	31
Magnus Marcus	31
The ripper	28
*


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Giugno 2016)

ragazzi [MENTION=2419]dhorasoosarebbetitolare[/MENTION] si è messo a fare il fenomeno


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ragazzi [MENTION=2419]dhorasoosarebbetitolare[/MENTION] si è messo a fare il fenomeno



Si deciderà tutto dai quarti in poi quando ogni partita sarà tecnicamente da tripla!!! 
Cmq alcuni hanno fatto punteggi monstre !!! Pure @koala95 !!! Bravi bravi bravi!!!! E non è questione solo di fortuna.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (27 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ragazzi [MENTION=2419]dhorasoosarebbetitolare[/MENTION] si è messo a fare il fenomeno



me l'hai tirata!!! Non ne beccherò più una


----------



## wfiesso (27 Giugno 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> me l'hai tirata!!! Non ne beccherò più una



probabile 

comunque fiero di aver perso punto con l'italia... e la prossima, come sempre, li do x sconfitti, sta portando fortuna 

ad ogni modo.... sono l'unico a dare l'islanda vincente... me sa che stasera recupero qualche punticino e mi tolgo dalla zona retrocessione :/


----------



## wfiesso (27 Giugno 2016)

comunque complimenti ai primi, avete davvero buon fiuto


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> comunque complimenti ai primi, avete davvero buon fiuto



hanno fatto un patto col diavolo, cioè è incredibile


----------



## wfiesso (27 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> hanno fatto un patto col diavolo, cioè è incredibile



pure [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] sembrava... invece...


----------



## wfiesso (27 Giugno 2016)

ve lho detto che l'islanda arriva in finale :fuma


----------



## Symon (27 Giugno 2016)

E' la squadra che gioca meglio senza alcun dubbio.
Ha messo sotto Portogallo e Inghilterra, ma non con barricate...controbattendo con azioni precise, rapide e soprattutto di una concretezza mostruosa.
E anche secondo me butta fuori la Francia...poi boh.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Giugno 2016)

Symon ha scritto:


> E' la squadra che gioca meglio senza alcun dubbio.
> Ha messo sotto Portogallo e Inghilterra, ma non con barricate...controbattendo con azioni precise, rapide e soprattutto di una concretezza mostruosa.
> E anche secondo me butta fuori la Francia...poi boh.



la squadra migliore che ho visto il Belgio, ha sbagliato solo la partita contro di noi


----------



## Symon (27 Giugno 2016)

Anche con la Svezia erano un po impacciati..


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Giugno 2016)

La squadra migliore del torneo è la Germania dai..altre giocano bene ma i tedeschi sono davvero una corazzata..


----------



## wfiesso (28 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La squadra migliore del torneo è la Germania dai..altre giocano bene ma i tedeschi sono davvero una corazzata..



Diciamo che gli unici che possono contrastarli sono gli azzurri.... però sul piano fisico non c'è storia, che dire, speriamo vada come sempre, loro favoriti e poi a casa


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Diciamo che gli unici che possono contrastarli sono gli azzurri.... però sul piano fisico non c'è storia, che dire, speriamo vada come sempre, loro favoriti e poi a casa



Stavolta sarà durissima


----------



## wfiesso (28 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Stavolta sarà durissima



Assolutamente si, sul piano fisico ci sovrastano, ma noi siamo.compatti, un muro se vogliamo, se giochiamo come ieri ce la possiamo fare... comunque questi sono molto più tosti della Spagna


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Assolutamente si, sul piano fisico ci sovrastano, ma noi siamo.compatti, un muro se vogliamo, se giochiamo come ieri ce la possiamo fare... comunque questi sono molto più tosti della Spagna



La Germania se beccava la Spagna la sotterrava minimo 3-0..

La Spagna è una nazionale finita da 3 anni in realtà, e adesso che il ciclo magico del Barca ha chiuso la parentesi spagnola (Xavi e Puyol erano i leader e non ci sono più) torneranno la solita spagna incompiuta di sempre, pieni di talento ma mai una squadra


----------



## wfiesso (28 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> ma si possono già mettere? Pensavo si dovesse aspettare l'input di [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]



effettivamente io sono andato d'impulso, senza chiedere, ho dato x scontato che si potesse fare, ma ora mi metti il dubbio :/


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> hanno fatto un patto col diavolo, cioè è incredibile



Ma la classifica aggiornata??? E' stata pubblicata??


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Giugno 2016)

Comunque per me la squadra migliore è la germania. Mi ha fatto impressione vedere i centrali di difesa sistematicamente nella trequarti avversaria. Padroni del gioco e del campo, dominio fisico e tecnico. Qualità in ogni reparto. Il belgio è la squadra più forte nelle transizioni : a campo aperto e con quei mostri davanti è durissima marcarli!! Con una difesa bassa però li vedo limitati. La francia poca roba. Se superiamo lo scoglio germania per me possiamo fare l'impresa.


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Giugno 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma la classifica aggiornata??? E' stata pubblicata??



raga scusatemi, ho avuto problemi, perchè mi sono trasferito ieri in campagna e spesso non riesco a connettermi, i dati della classifica ce li ho nel pc nell'altra casa, per ora sono connesso dal cellulare, stasera salgo di nuovo in città e vi prometto che l'aggiorno


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Giugno 2016)

Ma ci mancherebbe pure !!! Scusami tu. Colpa tua che ci hai viziato con una precisione certosina!!! 
Buona permanenza bucolica


----------



## Symon (28 Giugno 2016)

Se giochiamo come ieri, imho, non c'è Germania che tenga.
L'importante è ripetersi. Poi se loro ci saranno superiori vuol dire che o il culo, o il loro perfect day avranno avuto la meglio.


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Giugno 2016)

ragazzi ci sono, tra un po avrete la classifica


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Giugno 2016)

*CLASSIFICA FINALE : OTTAVI*

*Dhorasoo 51
Milo 50
mr.wolf 49
Kolao 95 49
Heaven 47
robs91 46
Maggie 45
diavolo 45
Sand 44
Liuke 43
Symon 43
Fabry_cekko 43
Now I'm here 43
Mefisto94 43
MrPeppez	42
Butcher 42
danykz 42
666psycho 42
Marilson 41
Willy Wonka 41
diavoloINme 40
BB7 40
Superdinho 40
MissRossonera 40
Nicco 40
Dumbaghi 39
28-mag-03	39
Freddy manson 39
Davoreb 39
Smallball 39
Interista diventi pazzo 38
Tic 38
Wfiesso 38
Darren 36
corvorossonero 36
hiei87 35
Milanforever26 35
Dannysa 34
juventino 32
Magnus Marcus 31
The ripper 28
*


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Giugno 2016)

Symon ha scritto:


> Se giochiamo come ieri, imho, non c'è Germania che tenga.
> L'importante è ripetersi. Poi se loro ci saranno superiori vuol dire che o il culo, o il loro perfect day avranno avuto la meglio.



Possiamo e dobbiamo colpirli nel loro delirio di onnipotenza tecnica /tattica : giocheranno altissimi coi difensori centrali. Li li dobbiamo distruggere!!!!


----------



## Symon (29 Giugno 2016)

Si, la loro eccessiva sicurezza può diventare un punto debole. Se facciamo il pressing già sulla trequarti possiamo metterli in seria difficoltà.
Il problema è che ho letto che De Rossi non ci sarà. E lì in mezzo era molto, ma molto importante. Sia per impostazione e sicurezza, sia per i movimenti perfetti da libero avanzato. Thiago Motta meglio che sia squalificato, vediamo cosa si inventa Conte. Spero non Sturaro.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Giugno 2016)

Symon ha scritto:


> Si, la loro eccessiva sicurezza può diventare un punto debole. Se facciamo il pressing già sulla trequarti possiamo metterli in seria difficoltà.
> Il problema è che ho letto che De Rossi non ci sarà. E lì in mezzo era molto, ma molto importante. Sia per impostazione e sicurezza, sia per i movimenti perfetti da libero avanzato. Thiago Motta meglio che sia squalificato, vediamo cosa si inventa Conte. Spero non Sturaro.



Hai pienamente ragione , l'assenza di de rossi è gravissima. Vedremo il ct cosa si inventerà ma per me la chiave tattica della partita resta quella che ti ho detto.


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Giugno 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Hai pienamente ragione , l'assenza di de rossi è gravissima. Vedremo il ct cosa si inventerà ma per me la chiave tattica della partita resta quella che ti ho detto.



per me l'unica soluzione è giocare a 4, magari con giaccherini che parte largo a sinistra e parolo e sturaro centrali di centrocampo, 4-4-2


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> per me l'unica soluzione è giocare a 4, magari con giaccherini che parte largo a sinistra e parolo e sturaro centrali di centrocampo, 4-4-2



Nooooo!!! Stavolta amico dinho non sono d'accordo con te!!! Se c'è una certezza che abbiamo è l'assetto difensivo e credo che quello non verrà toccato. Giocare a tre ci garantisce copertura centrale senza palla e superiorità numerica a centrocampo in fase di possesso. Dubito che conte possa rinunciare a questa soluzione tattica. La mia impressione è che sarà sturaro a sostituire de rossi qualora non dovesse farcela a recuperare. Stravedo per conte ma sulla bontà della decisione di portare sturaro agli europei anzichè jorginho ho qualche perplessità. Stessa cosa dicasi per motta.


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Giugno 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Nooooo!!! Stavolta amico dinho non sono d'accordo con te!!! Se c'è una certezza che abbiamo è l'assetto difensivo e credo che quello non verrà toccato. Giocare a tre ci garantisce copertura centrale senza palla e superiorità numerica a centrocampo in fase di possesso. Dubito che conte possa rinunciare a questa soluzione tattica. La mia impressione è che sarà sturaro a sostituire de rossi qualora non dovesse farcela a recuperare. Stravedo per conte ma sulla bontà della decisione di portare sturaro agli europei anzichè jorginho ho qualche perplessità. Stessa cosa dicasi per motta.



lo so, hai pienamente ragione ma la difesa 3 senza uno che abbia i tempi di gioco davanti diventa tutta un altra,c osa, senza uno che possa verticalizzare per le punte diventa difficilissimo, siccome il 4-4-2 lo abbiamo fatto spesso alle qualificazioni penso possa essere una buona soluzione ( a partita in corso) perchè per me partiremo sempre col 3-5-2, conte non cambierà sicuramente

ti riporto il mio post che ho scritto dall'altra parte

"giocherei cosi 
4-4-2

Buffon
De Sciglio Bonucci Barzagli Chiellini
Florenzi Parolo Sturaro Giaccherini
Eder Pelle

puo pure trasformarsi in un 3-5-2, è una formazione che può schierarsi anche in maniera differente a seconda delle esigenze della partita, alla fine sono gli stessi della spagna, solo sturaro per de rossi"


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> lo so, hai pienamente ragione ma la difesa 3 senza uno che abbia i tempi di gioco davanti diventa tutta un altra,c osa, senza uno che possa verticalizzare per le punte diventa difficilissimo, siccome il 4-4-2 lo abbiamo fatto spesso alle qualificazioni penso possa essere una buona soluzione ( a partita in corso) perchè per me partiremo sempre col 3-5-2, conte non cambierà sicuramente
> 
> ti riporto il mio post che ho scritto dall'altra parte
> 
> ...



Secondo me non è attuabile perchè conte vuol la gestione della palla per poi verticalizzare su pellè. E capirai che con chiellini sulla sinistra, con quel piede che si ritrova, è una sciagura. La qualità sugli esterni è fondamentale.
Considera che col 4-4-2 conte non può alzare i terzini come fa coi 3 dietro e in mezzo al campo non possiamo concedere parità numerica ai tedeschi perchè sono più forti. 
Mettere sturaro al posto di de rossi vuol dire migliorare in aggressività perdendo in tante altre cose. Credo però che conte sceglierà lui e gli darà il compito di marcare muller che tra le linee è devastante. Vedremo come sopperiremo all'assenza di de rossi per ciò che concerne l'uscita dalla difesa. 
Mi aspetto giocate decisive da bonucci.


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Giugno 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Secondo me non è attuabile perchè conte vuol la gestione della palla per poi verticalizzare su pellè. E capirai che con chiellini sulla sinistra, con quel piede che si ritrova, è una sciagura. La qualità sugli esterni è fondamentale.
> Considera che col 4-4-2 conte non può alzare i terzini come fa coi 3 dietro e in mezzo al campo non possiamo concedere parità numerica ai tedeschi perchè sono più forti.
> Mettere sturaro al posto di de rossi vuol dire migliorare in aggressività perdendo in tante altre cose. Credo però che conte sceglierà lui e gli darà il compito di marcare muller che tra le linee è devastante. Vedremo come sopperiremo all'assenza di de rossi per ciò che concerne l'uscita dalla difesa.
> Mi aspetto giocate decisive da bonucci.



tu chi metteresti al posto di de rossi? è quello il problema


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> tu chi metteresti al posto di de rossi? è quello il problema



Il vero dramma è che le scelte in sede di convocazione non lasciano molto spazio alla fantasia. Dipende molto da come prepari la partita. Se vuoi bloccare le fonti di gioco tedesche sturaro è perfetto in marcatura. Io credo sarà lui il prescelto. La germania ha tra le linee gente come ozil, muller e draxler che sono molto impegnativi nelle scalate difensive perchè 'galleggiano' tra le linee.


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Giugno 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il vero dramma è che le scelte in sede di convocazione non lasciano molto spazio alla fantasia. Dipende molto da come prepari la partita. Se vuoi bloccare le fonti di gioco tedesche sturaro è perfetto in marcatura. Io credo sarà lui il prescelto. La germania ha tra le linee gente come ozil, muller e draxler che sono molto impegnativi nelle scalate difensive perchè 'galleggiano' tra le linee.



si è ovvio ma credo che conte se ne sia un po pentito di non aver portato jorginho magari al posto di un bernardeschi, che è stato poco impiegato, cioè l'assenza contemporanea di de rossi e motta ci ha distrutto, io la vedo durissima, per me de rossi era il giocatore più importante della squadra a livello tattico, cioè un 3-5-2 senza di lui difficilmente avrebbe la stessa efficacia però come dici te anche cambiare modulo potrebbe essere una follia, la scelta è davvero difficile, resto convinto anche io che giocherà sturaro ma adesso a centrocampo senza quei due (de rossi e motta) non abbiamo più tempi di gioco e verticalizzazioni che erano fondamentali, l'unica speranza è che da dietro riesca a farle bonucci, ma dovrà fare qualcosa di stepitoso


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> si è ovvio ma credo che conte se ne sia un po pentito di non aver portato jorginho magari al posto di un bernardeschi, che è stato poco impiegato, cioè l'assenza contemporanea di de rossi e motta ci ha distrutto, io la vedo durissima, per me de rossi era il giocatore più importante della squadra a livello tattico, cioè un 3-5-2 senza di lui difficilmente avrebbe la stessa efficacia però come dici te anche cambiare modulo potrebbe essere una follia, la scelta è davvero difficile, resto convinto anche io che giocherà sturaro ma adesso a centrocampo senza quei due (de rossi e motta) non abbiamo più tempi di gioco e verticalizzazioni che erano fondamentali, l'unica speranza è che da dietro riesca a farle bonucci, ma dovrà fare qualcosa di stepitoso



Con una squadra corta e organizzata certi limiti vengono nascosti. Dovremo , per l'ennesima volta , essere più squadra degli avversari. Ricordi la finale di coppa italia del milan contro la juve? La miglior partita per me dell'anno per le distanze tra i reparti perfette. Montolivo in quel sistema di gioco sembrava un altro. Irriconoscibile. Ma non era un miracolo, semplicemente aveva tutti vicini e sopratutto aveva due-tre soluzioni di passaggio.


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Giugno 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Con una squadra corta e organizzata certi limiti vengono nascosti. Dovremo , per l'ennesima volta , essere più squadra degli avversari. Ricordi la finale di coppa italia del milan contro la juve? La miglior partita per me dell'anno per le distanze tra i reparti perfette. Montolivo in quel sistema di gioco sembrava un altro. Irriconoscibile. Ma non era un miracolo, semplicemente aveva tutti vicini e sopratutto aveva due-tre soluzioni di passaggio.



si ma monotlivo sulla carta ha i tempi di gioco rispetto a parolo e sturaro che invece hanno solo corsa..io ci spero ma la vedo molto dura stavolta


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> si ma monotlivo sulla carta ha i tempi di gioco rispetto a parolo e sturaro che invece hanno solo corsa..io ci spero ma la vedo molto dura stavolta



Era solo un esempio. Mi augurio che il buon sturaro sappia fare un passaggio di cinque metri sulla mezz'ala.


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Giugno 2016)

Mancate solo voi, ragazzi entro stasera
[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION] [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION] [MENTION=2390]Sand[/MENTION] [MENTION=2177]Willy Wonka[/MENTION] [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION]

*QUARTI DI FINALE*


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Mancate solo voi, ragazzi entro stasera
> [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION] [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION] [MENTION=2390]Sand[/MENTION] [MENTION=2177]Willy Wonka[/MENTION] [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION]
> 
> *QUARTI DI FINALE*



Fatto!!!!


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Giugno 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Fatto!!!!



grande  

mancano solo [MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION] [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION] [MENTION=2390]Sand[/MENTION]


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Luglio 2016)

*CLASSIFICA*

*Dhorasoo 63
mr.wolf 57
Milo 56
Kolao 95 56
Heaven 52
robs91 52
Nicco 51
Symon 50
Fabry_cekko 49
666psycho 48
diavolo 47
MrPeppez	47
MissRossonera 47
Maggie 46
Superdinho 46
Tic 46
Marilson 45
Interista diventi pazzo 45
Sand 44
Liuke 44
Now I'm here 44
diavoloINme 44
Freddy manson 44
Mefisto94 43
Butcher 43
Willy Wonka 43
danykz 42
BB7 42
corvorossonero 42
hiei87 41
Dumbaghi 40
28-mag-03	40
Davoreb 40
Smallball 39
Wfiesso 39
juventino 39
Milanforever26 37
Darren 36
Dannysa 35
Magnus Marcus 32
The ripper 28
*


----------



## wfiesso (3 Luglio 2016)

proprio italia germania dovevo beccare mannaggia a pellè e zaza ...


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Luglio 2016)

la Francia l'abbiamo cannata gia tutti


----------



## Nicco (3 Luglio 2016)

what!? son risalito un botto...vamos!!!


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Luglio 2016)

*CLASSIFICA FINALE: QUARTI*

*Dhorasoo 66
mr.wolf 60
Milo 59
Kolao 95 59
Heaven 55
robs91 55
Nicco 54
Fabry_cekko 52
Symon 51
diavolo 50
MrPeppez	50
MissRossonera 50
Maggie 49
Superdinho 49
Tic 49
666psycho 48
Marilson 48
Interista diventi pazzo 48
Liuke 47
Now I'm here 47
diavoloINme 47
Freddy manson 47
Mefisto94 46
Butcher 46
Willy Wonka 46
BB7 45
corvorossonero 45
Sand 44
hiei87 44
danykz 43
Dumbaghi 43
28-mag-03	43
Davoreb 43
Smallball 42
juventino 42
Milanforever26 42
Wfiesso 39
Darren 39
Dannysa 38
Magnus Marcus 33
The ripper 28*


----------



## DannySa (4 Luglio 2016)

'Sticà almeno mi sono salvato, o devo fare i play-out salvezza?


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Luglio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> 'Sticà almeno mi sono salvato, o devo fare i play-out salvezza?



per ora faresti i play out, devi risollevarti, the ripper possiamo dire che è stato quasi radiato, non posta i risultati da due turni


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Luglio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> *CLASSIFICA FINALE: QUARTI*
> 
> *Dhorasoo 66
> mr.wolf 60
> ...



Credo mi manchi un punto ottenuto nei quarti ma non importa, la mia situazione rimane critica


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Credo mi manchi un punto ottenuto nei quarti ma non importa, la mia situazione rimane critica



ora controllo


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Luglio 2016)

te ne mancavano due, ora ne hai 42


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Luglio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> *CLASSIFICA FINALE: QUARTI*
> 
> *Dhorasoo 66
> mr.wolf 60
> ...



.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Luglio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> te ne mancavano due, ora ne hai 42



Salvezza più vicina!


----------



## DannySa (6 Luglio 2016)

[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] per caso continuerai anche quando comincerà il campionato?


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Luglio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] per caso continuerai anche quando comincerà il campionato?



aiuto, voglio scappare..sapevo che sarei entrato in questo circolo vizioso 
a parte gli scherzi, io volevo organizzare un fantacalcio per il campionato, ma dipende dal tempo che ho, se qualcuno mi vuole aiutare sono sempre disponibile anche per i fantapronostici, ma ora non te lo so dire, cioè ad agosto credo che ci sarò poco e nulla..


----------



## DannySa (6 Luglio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> aiuto, voglio scappare..sapevo che sarei entrato in questo circolo vizioso
> a parte gli scherzi, io volevo organizzare un fantacalcio per il campionato, ma dipende dal tempo che ho, se qualcuno mi vuole aiutare sono sempre disponibile anche per i fantapronostici, ma ora non te lo so dire, cioè ad agosto credo che ci sarò poco e nulla..



Boh, chiedevo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Luglio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Boh, chiedevo.



tranquillo, stavo scherzando..è solo che ancora non lo so, da solo non sicuramente, ho bisogno di qualcuno che mi aiuta nel caso, perchè per il campionato vorrebbe dire farlo ogni settimana, qua parlavamo di un mese e il tempo lo avevo


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Luglio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> tranquillo, stavo scherzando..è solo che ancora non lo so, da solo non sicuramente, ho bisogno di qualcuno che mi aiuta nel caso, perchè per il campionato vorrebbe dire farlo ogni settimana, qua parlavamo di un mese e il tempo lo avevo



Io voto per il fantacalcio!!!!


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Luglio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io voto per il fantacalcio!!!!



quello li vorrei farlo davvero, vediamo


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Luglio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> quello li vorrei farlo davvero, vediamo



Dai , non penso sia tanto impegnativo. Magari sul sito di sky. Potremmo creare un gruppo interno e i calcoli e le classifiche sono automatici. Io l'ho fatto quest'anno e mi son trovato bene. Calciomercato aperto tutto l'anno dal lunedi al sabato.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Luglio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Dai , non penso sia tanto impegnativo. Magari sul sito di sky. Potremmo creare un gruppo interno e i calcoli e le classifiche sono automatici. Io l'ho fatto quest'anno e mi son trovato bene. Calciomercato aperto tutto l'anno dal lunedi al sabato.



si credo che lo faremo [MENTION=1567]mr.wolf[/MENTION] mi aveva proposto un idea simile, utilizzando sky come sito


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Luglio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> si credo che lo faremo [MENTION=1567]mr.wolf[/MENTION] mi aveva proposto un idea simile, utilizzando sky come sito



La cosa divertente del fantacalcio su sky è che si puo fare sempre mercato, con le quotazioni dei tuoi giocatori che lievitano in base alle prestazioni. Da questo punto di vista è molto più 'dinamico' rispetto al canonico fantacalcio. Poi potremmo anche organizzare una coppa .


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Luglio 2016)

Mancano solo [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] [MENTION=1567]mr.wolf[/MENTION] [MENTION=2390]Sand[/MENTION] [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION] [MENTION=2052]danykz[/MENTION] [MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION]
Meno di 3 ore di tempo

*SEMIFINALI*


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Luglio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La cosa divertente del fantacalcio su sky è che si puo fare sempre mercato, con le quotazioni dei tuoi giocatori che lievitano in base alle prestazioni. Da questo punto di vista è molto più 'dinamico' rispetto al canonico fantacalcio. Poi potremmo anche organizzare una coppa .



io su sky non l'ho mai fatto, ho sempre utilizzato fantagazzetta, avevo chiesto a wolf che se ne intende di più rispetto a me..ma tipo che si può creare un gruppo lo so ma per le rose ognuno prende i giocatori che vuole o si fa un asta, come funziona? cioè si può organizzare anche in maniera diversa, o è un semplice gruppo con una classifica a punti?


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Luglio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> io su sky non l'ho mai fatto, ho sempre utilizzato fantagazzetta, avevo chiesto a wolf che se ne intende di più rispetto a me..ma tipo che si può creare un gruppo lo so ma per le rose ognuno prende i giocatori che vuole o si fa un asta, come funziona? cioè si può organizzare anche in maniera diversa, o è un semplice gruppo con una classifica a punti?


L'asta non credo si possa fare. Ognuno deve creare una sua fantasquadra che può modificare ogni settimana con operazioni di calciomercato libere. In teoria ogni settimana si può puntare su un 11 completamente differente dalla domenica precedente. Questo consentirebbe di seguire il campionato con più passione e eviterebbe di avere rose simili perchè ovviamente si andrebbe alla ricerca dei migliori calciatori e delle migliori prestazioni del week end.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Luglio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'asta non credo si possa fare. Ognuno deve creare una sua fantasquadra che può modificare ogni settimana con operazioni di calciomercato libere. In teoria ogni settimana si può puntare su un 11 completamente differente dalla domenica precedente. Questo consentirebbe di seguire il campionato con più passione e eviterebbe di avere rose simili perchè ovviamente si andrebbe alla ricerca dei migliori calciatori e delle migliori prestazioni del week end.



capisco, è un' idea che mi piace comunque, però il fantacalcio con l'asta ha sempre il suo fascino


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Luglio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> capisco, è un' idea che mi piace comunque, però il fantacalcio con l'asta ha sempre il suo fascino



Si , condivido. Ma come si fa?? Ci diamo tutti appuntamento in piaja grande per fare l'asta??? 
Una famiglia vera e propria non ce l'ho e la mia casa è Piaja Grande!!!


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Luglio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Si , condivido. Ma come si fa?? Ci diamo tutti appuntamento in piaja grande per fare l'asta???
> Una famiglia vera e propria non ce l'ho e la mia casa è Piaja Grande!!!



in passato lo abbiamo fatto, due anni fa con l'asta, l'anno scorso senza su fantagazzetta, guarda un po qui

http://www.milanworld.net/gruppo-milanworld-fantascudetto-2015-2016-a-vt30930.html

http://www.milanworld.net/fantacalcio-2015-2016-a-vt30830.html


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Luglio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> in passato lo abbiamo fatto, due anni fa con l'asta, l'anno scorso senza su fantagazzetta, guarda un po qui
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://www.milanworld.net/fantacalcio-2015-2016-a-vt30830.html[/URL]




Avete fatto l'asta??? E come!!!
Dio santo, che effetto che fa leggere messaggi degli anni passati. E' come un pò sfogliare vecchie foto....
Da quanti anni vi conoscete i fedelissimi???


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Luglio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Avete fatto l'asta??? E come!!!
> Dio santo, che effetto che fa leggere messaggi degli anni passati. E' come un pò sfogliare vecchie foto....
> Da quanti anni vi conoscete i fedelissimi???



molti anche dal vecchio forum, è passato un bel po, io sono iscritto da 6-7 anni più o meno

guarda qui, questo fanta lo ha organizzato [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]
ti faccio un esempio di asta, questa era quella dei portieri per dire, allora la facemmo direttamente sul forum ma credo si possa fare anche direttamente da fantagazzetta

http://www.milanworld.net/asta-portieri-vt20989.html


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Luglio 2016)

Terribile l'asta. Fu terribile.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Luglio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Terribile l'asta. Fu terribile.



il tuo messaggio nel link che ho postato "Staccate le offerte, staccate le offerte" dice gia tutto


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Luglio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> molti anche dal vecchio forum, è passato un bel po, io sono iscritto da 6-7 anni più o meno
> 
> guarda qui, questo fanta lo ha organizzato [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]
> ti faccio un esempio di asta, questa era quella dei portieri per dire, allora la facemmo direttamente sul forum ma credo si possa fare anche direttamente da fantagazzetta
> ...



 epici!!! estenuante peggio di una vera trattativa....


----------



## mr.wolf (6 Luglio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> si credo che lo faremo [MENTION=1567]mr.wolf[/MENTION] mi aveva proposto un idea simile, utilizzando sky come sito


svuota gli mp jimmy


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Luglio 2016)

*CLASSIFICA*

*Dhorasoo 67
mr.wolf 63
Kolao 95 60
Milo 59
Heaven 58
robs91 58
Fabry_cekko 55
Superdinho 55
Nicco 54
Symon 51
MrPeppez	51
Interista diventi pazzo 51
diavolo 50
MissRossonera 50
Tic 50
Maggie 49
Marilson 49
Mefisto94 49
Willy Wonka 49
Dumbaghi 49
666psycho 48
Liuke 48
diavoloINme 48
Freddy manson 48
Now I'm here 47
Butcher 46
28-mag-03	46
BB7 45
corvorossonero 45
hiei87 45
Smallball 45
Milanforever26 45
Sand 44
Davoreb 44
danykz 43
juventino 42
Dannysa 41
Wfiesso 40
Darren 39
Magnus Marcus 33
The ripper 28
*


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Luglio 2016)

[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] [MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION] [MENTION=1063]28Maggio2003[/MENTION] [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION] [MENTION=60]BB7[/MENTION] [MENTION=54]DannySa[/MENTION] [MENTION=2284]kolao95[/MENTION] [MENTION=186]hiei87[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION] [MENTION=2419]dhorasoosarebbetitolare[/MENTION] [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=1445]diavolo[/MENTION] [MENTION=171]Marilson[/MENTION] [MENTION=145]Now i'm here[/MENTION] [MENTION=133]Magnus_Marcus[/MENTION] [MENTION=138]Liuke[/MENTION] [MENTION=1464]MissRossonera[/MENTION] [MENTION=276]Freddy Manson[/MENTION] [MENTION=1279]Tic[/MENTION] [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] [MENTION=1065]Heaven[/MENTION] [MENTION=226]robs91[/MENTION] [MENTION=1069]666psycho[/MENTION] [MENTION=256]smallball[/MENTION] [MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION] [MENTION=199]Nicco[/MENTION] [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION] [MENTION=73]Butcher[/MENTION] [MENTION=2052]danykz[/MENTION] [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION] [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION] [MENTION=1706]wfiesso[/MENTION] [MENTION=1567]mr.wolf[/MENTION] [MENTION=2390]Sand[/MENTION] [MENTION=2209]Symon[/MENTION] [MENTION=2177]Willy Wonka[/MENTION] [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION]

*visto che nella finale qualcuno si gioca il primo posto, cioè i vari dhorasoo wolf milo robs e forse anche altri, vedremo appena aggiorno la classifica, per evitare che si copi il pronostico degli inseguitori se volete potete mandarmi il pronostico in privato anzichè postarlo sul forum , per non renderlo visibile, ripeto vale soprattutto per quelli che concorrono alla vittoria finale, poi li pubblicherò io mezz'ora prima della partita..*


----------



## wfiesso (8 Luglio 2016)

nella fase finale ho fatto decisamente schifo


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> nella fase finale ho fatto decisamente schifo



già, comunque quella di stasera l'abbiamo cannata praticamente tutti...quindi la classifica sarà simile a quella li, cambierà poco, quelli fino a 55 punti sulla carta possono farcela visto che in palio ci sono 12 punti, e dhorasoo è rimasto a 67


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Luglio 2016)

Questo giochino ha confermato come io non possa MAI fare scommesse


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Luglio 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Questo giochino ha confermato come io non possa MAI fare scommesse



scommetti tutto quello che hai su juve e inter, fallo per me ti prego


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Luglio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> già, comunque quella di stasera l'abbiamo cannata praticamente tutti...quindi la classifica sarà simile a quella li, cambierà poco, quelli fino a 55 punti sulla carta possono farcela visto che in palio ci sono 12 punti, e dhorasoo è rimasto a 67



Io ho preso il risultato esatto invece, il mio odio per i crucchi ha pagato


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (8 Luglio 2016)

RAGAZZI mi sono squagliato come Icaro al sole!!!!


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Luglio 2016)

*CLASSIFICA: SEMIFINALI
*
*Dhorasoo 67
mr.wolf 64
Milo 62
Heaven 61
Kolao 95 60
robs91 59
Superdinho 56
Fabry_cekko 55
Nicco 55
Symon 54
Interista diventi pazzo 54
Willy Wonka 52
MrPeppez	51
Tic 51
Milanforever26 51
diavolo 50
MissRossonera 50
Maggie 49
Marilson 49
Mefisto94 49
Dumbaghi 49
666psycho 48
Liuke 48
diavoloINme 48
Freddy manson 48
Smallball 48
Now I'm here 47
Butcher 47
28-mag-03	46
BB7 46
hiei87 46
corvorossonero 45
Sand 44
Davoreb 44
danykz 43
juventino 42
Darren 42
Dannysa 41
Wfiesso 40 
Magnus Marcus 33
The ripper 28
*


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Luglio 2016)

*Allora quelli in rosso fanno i play out, gli ultimi due retrocedono direttamente 
Quelli segnati in verde sono quelli che possono ancora concorrere per il titolo e cercare di agguantare la prima posizione difesa da dhorasoo *

[MENTION=2419]dhorasoosarebbetitolare[/MENTION] [MENTION=1567]mr.wolf[/MENTION] [MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION] [MENTION=1065]Heaven[/MENTION] [MENTION=2284]kolao95[/MENTION] [MENTION=226]robs91[/MENTION] [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] [MENTION=199]Nicco[/MENTION] 

*questi, se vogliono, possono possono quindi mandarmi il pronostico della finale in privato*


----------



## Symon (8 Luglio 2016)

Sono proprio milanista dei tempi d'oggi...
Per un punto fuori dal titolo, dalle coppe da tutto....della serie "vorrei, ma non posso".
Dai Superdinho regalami 1 pts così concorro anchio


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Luglio 2016)

Io posto visibile a tutti tanto sono talmente scarsa che nessuno mi copia  .


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Luglio 2016)

Symon ha scritto:


> Sono proprio milanista dei tempi d'oggi...
> Per un punto fuori dal titolo, dalle coppe da tutto....della serie "vorrei, ma non posso".
> Dai Superdinho regalami 1 pts così concorro anchio



anche quando ti do un punto devi azzeccare il risultato della finale e sperare che dhorasoo faccia 0 punti e gli altri davanti a te toppano pure, praticamente impossibile


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Luglio 2016)

*dhorasso milo fabry e kolao mi hanno già inviato il pronostico via mp, nicco lo ha postato sul forum..mi mancano quindi i pronostici di [MENTION=1065]Heaven[/MENTION] [MENTION=1567]mr.wolf[/MENTION] e [MENTION=226]robs91[/MENTION] (preferibilmente via mp) *


----------



## MissRossonera (10 Luglio 2016)

Ho cannato anche l'ultimo risultato giusto per mantenere la tradizione (se mai ne avessi bisogno ora sono proprio certa che non potrei fare scommesse),ma è bellissimo vedere perdere i senza bidet a casa loro.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (11 Luglio 2016)

Maledetta Francia mi hai fatto perdere al Fanta!!!


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Luglio 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Maledetta Francia mi hai fatto perdere al Fanta!!!



credo che hai vinto lo stesso, hanno pronosticato tutti francia gli inseguitori


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Luglio 2016)

*CLASSIFICA FINALE*

*Dhorasoo 67
mr.wolf 64
robs91 63
Milo 62
Heaven 61
Kolao 95 60
Superdinho 58
Interista diventi pazzo 58
Nicco 57
Fabry_cekko 55
Symon 54
MrPeppez	53
Tic 53
Milanforever26 53
Willy Wonka 52
juventino 52
Dumbaghi 51
diavolo 50
MissRossonera 50
Freddy manson 50
Maggie 49
Marilson 49
Mefisto94 49
666psycho 48
Liuke 48
diavoloINme 48
Smallball 48
BB7 48
Now I'm here 47
Butcher 47
28-mag-03	46
hiei87 46
corvorossonero 45
Sand 44
Davoreb 44
danykz 43
Darren 42
Dannysa 41
Wfiesso 40
Magnus Marcus 33
The ripper 28
*


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Luglio 2016)

Complimenti a [MENTION=2419]dhorasoosarebbetitolare[/MENTION] per questa vittoria strameritata


----------



## DannySa (11 Luglio 2016)

L'1-0 l'ho beccato.
Niente play out per me, evitata la maglia tarocca di Poli.


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Luglio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> L'1-0 l'ho beccato.
> Niente play out per me, evitata la maglia tarocca di Poli.



peccato che hai sbagliato la squadra, hai scelto quella sbagliata, e comunque dovevi indovinare lo 0-0, l'1-0 non è il risultato corretto


----------



## DannySa (11 Luglio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> peccato che hai sbagliato la squadra, hai scelto quella sbagliata, e comunque dovevi indovinare lo 0-0, l'1-0 non è il risultato corretto



La partita non dura 120 quando si arriva a 120?


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Luglio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> La partita non dura 120 quando si arriva a 120?



no dura 90, quello che succede dopo non mi interessa, cioè mi interessa solo per stabilire chi passa il turno, forse hai fatto cosi male perchè sei stato poco attento


----------



## DannySa (11 Luglio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> no dura 90, quello che succede dopo non mi interessa, cioè mi interessa solo per stabilire chi passa il turno, forse hai fatto cosi male perchè sei stato poco attento



Sì lo ammetto dopo un po' ci ho dato su.
Ho giocato con la stessa mentalità con cui il Milan approccia alle partite di campionato da aprile in poi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Luglio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Sì lo ammetto dopo un po' ci ho dato su.
> Ho giocato con la stessa mentalità con cui il Milan approccia alle partite di campionato da aprile in poi.



eh beh ti capisco, ormai siamo abituati, la cosa poi diventa contagiosa, hai visto [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] che è riuscito nell'impresa di evitare i play out, quando stai troppo su all'inizio cominci a montarti la testa poi ci manca solo che retrocedi, lui è riuscito quantomeno a mantenere la categoria


----------



## Willy Wonka (11 Luglio 2016)

Complimenti dhorasoo e grazie a chi ha partecipato fino alla fine rendendo questo gioco avvincente. Infine grazie a superdinho per l'organizzazione.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (11 Luglio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> *CLASSIFICA FINALE*
> 
> *Dhorasoo 67
> mr.wolf 64
> ...





Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Complimenti a [MENTION=2419]dhorasoosarebbetitolare[/MENTION] per questa vittoria strameritata



Grazie per i complimenti! Non credevo di riuscire a sfangarla dopo aver pronosticato un roboante 3-1 per la Francia.

E Grazie anche a tutti per la partecipazione nonché un megaringraziamento a [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] che si è sbattuto per il nostro divertimento.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Luglio 2016)

Sono molto soddisfatto della mia fase finale, dopo i gironi ero ultimo quindi va benone dai...poi se Eder segnava dentro ai 90 minuti invece che al 108 avrei perfino chiuso a ridosso del podio, ma non sarebbe stato meritato penso..
Grazie a [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (11 Luglio 2016)

@Superdinho90 Il nostro settimo posto, in stile Milan  
Complimenti a Dhorasoo e grazie a Dinho per l'organizzazione!


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Luglio 2016)

grazie a voi ragazzi, alla prossima


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Luglio 2016)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> @Superdinho90 Il nostro settimo posto, in stile Milan
> Complimenti a Dhorasoo e grazie a Dinho per l'organizzazione!



si vede siamo dei degni tifosi della squadra che tifiamo


----------



## DannySa (11 Luglio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> eh beh ti capisco, ormai siamo abituati, la cosa poi diventa contagiosa, hai visto [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] che è riuscito nell'impresa di evitare i play out, quando stai troppo su all'inizio cominci a montarti la testa poi ci manca solo che retrocedi, lui è riuscito quantomeno a mantenere la categoria



Davoreb ha fatto una stagione da Udinese, mi sa che gliel'ho tirata un po' troppo


----------



## Tic (11 Luglio 2016)

Non possiamo farlo anche con la Serie a?


----------



## MissRossonera (11 Luglio 2016)

Mi sono divertita,grazie a [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] per l'organizzazione!


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Luglio 2016)

Complimenti a [MENTION=2419]dhorasoosarebbetitolare[/MENTION] e bravi a tutti!!! Un grazie a [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] per aver lavorato per noi!!!
L'europeo vissuto è stato ancora più divertente per questo gioco che abbiamo condiviso.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Luglio 2016)

Chiedo scusa se non ho postato il mio pronostico per la finale ma me ne sono completamente dimenticato. Vabbè , ero in una posizione senza infamia ne lode. Chiudo a 48 punti con il primo turno non disputato, mi posso ritenere soddisfatto. Alla prossima ragazzi!!!!


----------



## hiei87 (12 Luglio 2016)

Bellissima iniziativa! Spero di poter di nuovo partecipare ad altri giochi simili. Complimenti a Vikash e Superdinho!!


----------

